# Little Wing Gets Serious



## Little Wing (Sep 6, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> okay. i'd have been better off sticking with the gym smell and all than converting to home workouts. i'm horrible at staying motivated. recently tho i have recommited and am doing better. a lot of bike riding and some cardio on a mini stair stepper i like but i need to utelize my weight bench a lot more and stick to it. it has an attatchment for leg work and a curling pad. so here is my equipment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  don't get confused but the member formerly known as rockgazer69 is now Little Wing.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 7, 2005)

okay this little entry is for the muscle or fat which is bulkier doubting thomas. i lost some weight when i 1st started back with the clean diet and added exercise. mainly biking n stepping every day. then for the last two weeks i haven't lost anything even tho i feel my muscles getting harder. well yesterday i finally moved some furniture where i wanted it n started putting my room back together after repainting it (white btw)... i have a pegged shelf where i keep jeans hanging by the beltloops. most didn't fit me i'm talking a dozen pair at least i couldn't even get near zipped... last night all but the two smallest pair fit. _comfortably_ fit. so cool and _very_ motivating. go me. yep muscle weighs more but is more compact. 

 i decided to add a daily 45 minute walk to my routine till it gets too cold to keep it up. i'm either adding a treadmill or stationary bike to my set up before winter sets too hard. oh yea about a week ago i put the couch n entertainment stuff in my sons room, he's thrilled, and turned my livingroom into an exercise room.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 7, 2005)

stairstepper, squats n walking till my thighs are burning. ouch.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 8, 2005)

last night my legs hurt was hard to get to sleep but this morning they feel fine my butt just has a little hey u worked out good yesterday feel not ache. i'll ride bike tonite i think it might be cuz i'm tall n have my seat raised on my bike but it uses totally different muscles to ride than stepping does. my bike i feel in the fronts of my thighs n inside my legs stepping hurt in back. n will walk too. also work on abs, arms n shoulders. i have lost more weight but didn't realize it not a lot but hadn't weighed myself for a week or so. right now tho wax on wax off painting sucks.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 9, 2005)

holy bike ride batman. good one. there is a campground near here where there are rabbits running loose we went to see them. this morning i did more bench presses, butterflies n so on and some ab excercises and some stepping.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm confused...aren't you Rockgazer? Did you change your name or something?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes, but now she's...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 10, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I'm confused...aren't you Rockgazer? Did you change your name or something?


  yea. took the name of my favorite song. some day i'm going to be rich n buy all of Jimi's guitars. 

 Little Wing is also the name of the sig i made Vanity. he has a guitar like the one i used for the wing. much nicer than monkeys artistic analogy.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 10, 2005)

walked today n did some leg work. my abs have a nice burn from yesterday. diet still right on track n spent the morning reading in diet n nutrition n getting some ebooks on burning fat.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 10, 2005)

that chicken wing needs buffalo sauce n a side of celery w blue cheese dressing.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> that chicken wing needs buffalo sauce n a side of celery w blue cheese dressing.


  that's my diet, not yours!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 11, 2005)

man that looks good. but i'll stick w mine 'till cheat day, i'm seeing some nice results.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 11, 2005)

got up this morning and did a few minutes on the stepper n then carried my bike downstairs n went on a killer ride for almost an hour on an empty stomach. same thing tomorrow


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> man that looks good. but i'll stick w mine 'till cheat day, i'm seeing some nice results.


How soon will you post PICS, so we can all see your... "results"... -


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 11, 2005)

i bought a nice digital camera a canon a95, 5 megapixle but the idiot that put windows in this pc missed the twain driver install so i can't get it to work w the pc. then i bought a sandisk card reader and the friggin thing says no need to install the driver because windows xp comes with a twain driver.  it's very frustrating.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 11, 2005)

did some bench presses n leg curls. a shorter easier bike ride in the pm. need to eat more. more times a day n add more protein. today after my bike ride about half cup oatmeal w some raisins, lunch 2 eggs, supper brown rice n hot sauce. lots of water.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2005)

no apetite today at all so all i did was legs arms n abs, no cardio. did manage to eat some oatmeal n raisins.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 13, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> no apetite today at all


What are you, taking diet pills or something


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2005)

no i wouldn't do that. thinking about mothers losing children in new orleans, kids alone and afraid. very depressing. today tho i'm making up for it cantaloupe with fat free cottage cheese, burgers with sharp chedder and i'm going thru Shaes journal and trying the yoga poses she has in there, i hope other people do it's a great journal.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2005)

i want to lose some weight but i really want to gain muscle and you can't be a member here all this time, even a wingnut one like me, and not have learned the importance of a proper diet in achieving your goals. i wonder sometimes about some of the fat burners n products like that but i really would rather do things sensibly with a clean diet of good foods and lots of exercise.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 13, 2005)

Jeez - ...

You could have just said..

"  NO way Jose"


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2005)

NO way Jose.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 13, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> NO way Jose






You're great! - 

I'm glad to read your, & Shea's new journals -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 13, 2005)

But where are my hot new pics? - :bounce:


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2005)

just did grocery shopping. salmon, tilapia, tuna, chicken, eggs, black beans, brown rice, sweet potatoes, old fashioned oats, yogurt, apples, carrots, oranges, lean pork, fat free cottage cheese, lowfat yogurt, olive oil... enough healthy food to last 4 or 5 weeks.  no salt, sugar, flour, butter.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> But where are my hot new pics? - :bounce:


 i found out i can take my flash memory card into rite-aid n get a photo cd made so the 19th when i go to my drs appt i'm having pics made for Vanity. one or two might find their way into my journal to track progress. warning tho, i have some work to do to be as tuned up as Vanity's sig.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 13, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i found out i can take my flash memory card into rite-aid n get a photo cd made so the 19th when i go to my drs appt i'm having pics made for Vanity. one or two might find their way into my journal to track progress. warning tho, i have some work to do to be as tuned up as Vanity's sig.


Well, once you post those, then you will have to make progress -


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2005)

i am very much looking forward to progress. so is Vanity i think


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2005)

ok i meant to do yoga but the music was too damn good n i've been dancing all day n yea my heart rate was up so i think i'll call that good. uploaded some pics. maybe i'll post a tummy shot later. went on a short but nice bike ride this evening too.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2005)

robert cray, smokin gun. yea baby.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2005)

breakfast tea n a bike ride, lunch 1 cup nonfat cottage cheese, supper big fat piece of baked salmon 1/3 cup cottage cheese.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

bike ride n breakfast. half of a ridiculously large cantaloupe n 1/2 cup cottage cheese. tea no caffine.

 reading burn the fat feed the muscle right now.

  full body work out w weights today.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

linda's beautiful. her n lara croft i think are what i'd like to look like body n muscle wise.

  snack apple.
  lunch 80% lean hamburger on wheat roll with cheddar, mustard n pickles. orange. skim milk.

 spent about an hr bike riding not hard just w the kids. did bench presses, leg curls, leg extensions, butterflies, dumbell curls, dumbell squats... i hate the bar on my neck n back doing them w a barbell. i did a few more barbell things but need to find out what they are called. i need to look at my arnold bb book again n Vanity is giving me some pics of exercises from his books. the plan is full body workout mon, wed, fri. cardio 30 - 40 mins 5 days a week


----------



## Shae (Sep 14, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> linda's beautiful. her n lara croft i think are what i'd like to look like body n muscle wise.
> 
> snack apple.
> lunch 80% lean hamburger on wheat roll with cheddar, mustard n pickles. orange. skim milk.
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

i increased my bench presses by 5 pounds n can make it thru a set 3x10. later i did the same weight with the bench inclined. a lot harder 3x6. think i will keep doing both. also did barbell bent over rows, barbell military press, barbell behind neck press yea 2 whole ones of those akk , lying dumbell presses and ab workout.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

Does your body feel hotter?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

http://www.shapefit.com http://www.shapefit.com/strength-training.html  i'm finding a lot of weight exercises to try here.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Does your body feel hotter?


 
 it feels sore-er.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

i hope my body makes Vanity's hotter.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

Why would you wear his underwear?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

y wouldn't i?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

Cause you need to sport those thermo mood shorts I found for you -


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

those are cute but his silk boxers are probably cozier.

 that reminds me my daughter n i saw some funny t-shirts in rolling stone today i need to find the website. www.moewampum.com


----------



## Shae (Sep 14, 2005)

Monkey Man not quittin. Eh Little Wing?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

he kids. he loves his lady tho no mistake.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

breakfast leftover burger on wheat roll w mustard, too busy to cook. very late lunch tuna on wheat roll w lowfat mayo and an apple. supper tilapia and green beans.

 some ab work in am n will do cardio in a bit and try out some of the glute n tricep stuff from the link above tonite.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

this is me now. a few years older than my gallery pics.





  my thighs





  and my tummy





 need some serious work to get back into the shape i was in in Vanity's sig. i'm really enjoying watching my body get closer to it week by week. but the difference this time will be i'll have some muscle on that frame too. n a older kisser.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

did cardio. n am cooking supper. going to try some of Shae's yoga poses after.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Low CARBs in the eve LW -


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

i'm having tilapia baked plain w lemon and green beans.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

i'm going to start tracking carbs protein fat n posting it here.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i'm having tilapia baked plain w lemon and green beans.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


 yep it's good.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> yep it's good.


  (hungry... & min0 won't get me pizza)


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> this is me now. a few years older than my gallery pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







We give those pics......









Two thumbs up!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

>









One for you too, m'lady - (while I have it)


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

very nice. thank you.  no stealing shae's kiss


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>


I change hers to bluey, to match her eyes in the new pic -


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)

^  No, not that.   LW and I learned a new trick here when we write messages here. And we are not telling.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> ^ No, not that.   LW and I learned a new trick here when we write messages here. And we are not telling.


 ...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

ancient im secret. hidden text typed in white font. u find some strange stuff sometimes when u highlight posts around here.


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

Vanity, aka the cock god, told me how to use my camera w the tv to see my pics on there. my eyes looked really blue. he's so smart .


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)

Now you know young grasshopper.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

okay now let's stop whoring up my journal.


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes mama.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

I now know that I didn't want to know -


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

it's not a naughty reference just an avatar one.  
















i'm such a liar.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

I think I was refering to all girlie talk

I like both of you, but I cannot become one of you -


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

been meaning to try some yoga from shae's journal n i finally did. at first i wasn't so sure i liked it but then i changed my mind. gives your body a tremendous stretch, i still feel it in my back. flexibility is cool so i will continue with this.



 downward facing dog. nice stretch in the legs n i got a little dizzy. no i wasn't born that way. 

   child pose. yea you feel that in your spine for sure. i could nap like that zzzz. 

   cobra. nice stretch in the lower back. i can feel how tight i am i think i'll stick with this for flexibility.

   i'm just doing all the breaths at once. that ok?

  warrior pose. you really feel that in lower back n hips! think there is a reason i'm a lover not a fighter. ok ok i'll do more. 

   corpse pose. oh yea i found a favorite.  i'll do that at bedtime when i do my dream about vanity mantra.

  tree. NOT my favorite. i got my foot almost up that high but u can feel the foot u are standing on wiggle around to keep balance and bare feet n bare thighs pull against each other. ok ok pants for yoga.

   vanity is online  will continue tomorrow.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 16, 2005)

slept in my mantra worked go yoga fantastic dream about finding an ancient temple in the jungle n making it our home. 

 late breakfast apple with tb peanut butter, lunch small slice of pizza, apple.

 i have been drinking my water at room temp n find it is a lot easier to drink more. i'm not sure if it was quitting coffee or increasing water but my skin is really soft now.

 going on a bike ride now w my son to bring carrots to the bunnies at Katahdin Shadows.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 16, 2005)

nice bike ride n there were a ton of baby bunnies so cute. no blue ones tho.  went to the library after n got a book on yoga. 

 snack 1/2 c yogurt (lowfat strawberry) mixed w 1/4 c fatfree cottage cheese.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 16, 2005)

added 10 lbs to my bench press now i can barely make it to 10,8,6 so i guess it's a good weight for me. 2 sets

 added 10 lbs to leg curls same results akk. 2 sets of 3x10

 added 10 to leg extensions oooh. 2 sets of 3x10 not so hard.

 added 5 lbs each side to butterflies. ow. 10,8,6. once.

 concentration curls 3x10 each side, 

 tricep extension 3x10, 3 sets

 bent over rows 3 x 10. once

 added stiff-legged dead lifts to routine. 3x10

 barbell squats, 3x10, 2 sets

 barbell lunges 3x10 each side.

 supper 1/2 c plain black beans, 2 eggs scrambled w 2T cottege cheese.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2005)

ok i thought a set was like if u did 10 rested 8 seconds did 10 more rested 8 seconds did ten more that was 1 set.... i guess that is in fact 3 sets. soooo no wonder my workouts were long. man have i got a lot to learn. 

* set *  a sequence of one or more complete performances of a movement, or rep done as a unit with minimal or no pause in between. When you pick up a barbell, curl it ten times, and then put it down, that is one set of ten reps. 

 note to self. thank god and satan Vanity explains things to me.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

Lol, I like how guys call em "db flyes" and girls call em "butterflies", its funneh... If you are still on, I can help you out some...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2005)

i never realized the butterfly thing that's funny. . and thanks for the offer of help but i'm headed to bed. Vanity explained a lot to me tonite. i kinda liked doing all that work n feeling sore but kept thinking oh man my body is gonna not wanna do this next time. lol. i was supposed to do 30 of some things n i was doing 90. akk.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

LOL, thatll kickstart it. In any case, sleep good, sounds like youre gonna need it!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2005)

yea maybe i should call this my HIT journal. now i'd better look HIT up n see if it's what i think.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2005)

brunch, oatmeal bagel spread w mixture of ff cottage cheese and lf strawberry yogurt w tea.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

check out Soxmuscle, Pylon, and especially Archangel's journals... They are all HIT madmen!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2005)

ok.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2005)

snack 2 apples w 2T peanut butter. 

 supper chicken, sweet potato and green beans.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi!
Sup?
Have a good night's sleep!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 18, 2005)

cardio day.

 slept thru breakfast, lunch chicken n sweet potato supper black beans and ff cottage cheese. snack 1 oz sharp cheddar. tea herbal no caffine.

  doing some light reading this evening

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/url]


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 18, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Hi!
> Sup?
> Have a good night's sleep!


 hi. . i slept too long n today i feel crabby. it's been too shitty to ride bikes since Ty n i went to see the bunnies. this too shall change tho right.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 19, 2005)

breakfast 2 small oranges n 1oz cheddar, noon 3/4c oatmeal w strawberry yogurt.

  will go bike riding today n do full body workout. 

 am reading a tom venoto book about self image n sabotaging your goals n how not to. it's a companion booklet to burn the fat feed the muscle which i am also reading.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2005)

supper yesterday lean pork, green beans and cottage cheese. snack strawberry yogurt.

  last night full body weight routine w the actual number of sets counted correctly. took much less time.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2005)

*the venuto book is really good. one of the first big points he makes is to have clear goals. even write down what you want to look like weigh what size you want to be n so on and make it a part of your subconsious self image that that is who you are. he says yea it sounds cheesy but it works... 
*


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2005)

from burn the fat feed the muscle...
*
   Your body is 70% water, so it's easy to lose weight quickly. Any diet that
 dehydrates you will create quick, dramatic weight loss. If you want to lose ten pounds over the weekend, just stop drinking water! Of course that would be pretty dumb and pretty dangerous too, but that's precisely what you're doing when you lose weight rapidly - you're simply dehydrating yourself (or even worse - you're losing muscle too!) Your goal should be to lose body fat, not body weight.*


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2005)

*Charles Glass, who has probably trained more professional bodybuilders than any
 other trainer advises, "While you are dieting and burning fat, you are not likely to add any more muscle. Burning fat and gaining muscle do not go together. Concentrate totally on getting lean and defined during a pre-contest phase and forsake the thought of adding muscle to what should be an already prepared framework." Although Charles was speaking of competitive bodybuilders, his advice applies to everyone: Get the fat off first, then set your new goal for gaining muscle while staying lean.*


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2005)

*"Cutting calories backfires. The more you cut, the more your body fights to hold onto its fat stores as reducing calories signals the ???starvation response??? where the body tries to ???survive??? and hold onto its calorie reservoir known as fat.???

   well that blows*


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2005)

*The most devastating effect of the low calorie diet is the loss of muscle tissue.
 Once the starvation alarm is triggered, your body begins looking for ways to conserve energy. Muscle is metabolically active tissue. Getting rid of it is the body???s way of decreasing energy expenditure. It???s easy for your body to use muscle for energy. This process is known Gluconeogenesis ??? converting muscle into glucose. This includes skeletal muscles, and internal organs, even your heart muscle!*


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2005)

*Permanent fat loss can???t be achieved by going on and off diets. It can only be
   achieved by adopting new exercise and nutrition habits that you can maintain for the rest of your life.*


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2005)

breakfast,  bagel w strawberry yogurt
 lunch,  lean pork, raw carrot sticks
 cottage cheese
 supper, baked chicken breast, sweet potato green beans.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2005)

*1. Exercise ??? aerobic and weight training - raises your metabolic rate.
   2. Exercise creates a caloric deficit without triggering the starvation response.
   3. Exercise is good for your health. Dieting is harmful to your health.
 4. Exercise, especially weight training, signals your body to keep your muscle and not burn it for energy. Dieting without exercise can result in up to 50% of the weight loss to come from lean body mass.
   5. Exercise increases fat-burning enzymes and hormones.
 6. Exercise increases the cells sensitivity to insulin so that carbohydrates are burned for energy and stored as glycogen rather then being stored as fat.*


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2005)

did cardio last night 40 mins. i'm losing weight really steady n my smaller jeans are getting loose it feels good. weights tonight, my body seems to respond quickly to weight training think i have the added benefit of genetics on my side my dad never worked out but just from his normal work n activity he had sort of the brad pitt in troy that guys want to emulate build. this should be interesting.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 22, 2005)

in keeping with tom venuto's advice to develop clear goals and visualize them i shopped for body parts i want last night. ones i am willing to work my ass off for

 these thighs n how her hip has that dent i like





 these arms are pretty near perfect





 Vanity was pleased w my goal pics too so  we are still looking for the perfect butt pic tho.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2005)

breakfast friday apples n peanut butter, lunch salmon and green beans, supper stew made w beef carrots sweet potato and garlic. was very good. apple in the evening. my mom gave us a huge bag of fresh picked apples from her trees nice. hopefully her pear trees will come into their own in a yr or two.

 weight routine yesterday so cardio today. and taking the time to actually do the goal setting exercises venuto mentions.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2005)

Vanity says this chick doesn't look like she works out but i wouldn't mind having her rear view at all.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2005)

cardio 30 mins. breakfast apples n pb, early supper chicken n cranberries cooked w honey and lemon n black beans, banana. tea.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2005)

breakfast 2 small apples, lunch brown rice n lean pork, tea w honey.

 reading more burn the fat feed the muscle. decided to start counting calories cuz of the part i'm reading now. he likens energy in energy out aka calories as balancing a bank account n says it is important to keep track.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2005)

read today about high intensity interval training. n there is a hill right beside my apt perfect for implementing this. i figure 20 trips biking up it and 20 trips back down around to the bottom to cool down n that should do it. note to self fix brakes first. 

*from burn the fat...

 Interval training is the practice of pushing yourself for short bursts, then resting for a short period. The length of the intervals is usually one minute and can range from thirty seconds and two minutes (although there are no hard and fast rules when interval training is being done for fat loss). Interval training allows you to push past your normal heart zone (into the 85-100% zone) for a short period, thereby burning an enormous amount of calories, relatively speaking. Then you reduce your intensity just long enough to catch your breath, and repeat for the duration of the workout. Using this method, you can get a very high calorie burn in a fairly short period of time. Even 20-25 minutes of intervals can burn a very high number of calories. Another benefit of interval training is
 that it increases your metabolic rate dramatically so you continue to burn calories after the workout is over. The higher the intensity, the greater the post-exercise ???afterburn??? effect.*


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2005)

so. i'm really screwing up w the meal thing. to speed up my metabolism i should eat 5 or 6 times a day, preferably 6... hmmm ok i'll look into it. going to take some planning.

*5 meals / calories
 Meal 1: 375
 Meal 2: 300
 Meal 3: 300
 Meal 4: 300
 Meal 5: 225*


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2005)

also, try and balance your meals with all three macros.  Like breakfast being 2 apples is just not balanced at all.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2005)

i know. time has been crazy lately. i just need to take the time to do things right. or not expect any positive results.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2005)

balance your meals with all three macros. i'm thinking thats carbs proteins n fats?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> balance your meals with all three macros. i'm thinking thats carbs proteins n fats?




yes.  for example, instead of 2 apples, I would have an egg (protein and fat), a few eggwhites (protein) and the apple (carbohydrate).


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks. i'm going to come up w several optimal meals n just juggle them. n i just cooked a huge batch of brown rice w fresh carrots n chicken . meals for all week. n i'm making old fashioned oatmeal w raisins in cups ready for breakfast during the week so i just have to add water n nuke. i can take hard cooked eggs some cheese n fruit to my sons school this week... 

*
 BFFM...
 First of all, let me say there???s no easy way around it. Eating frequently is hard
 work and requires discipline. However, advanced planning, preparation and scheduling
 are the keys to making it as easy as possible.*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> thanks. i'm going to come up w several optimal meals n just juggle them. n i just cooked a huge batch of brown rice w fresh carrots n chicken . meals for all week. n i'm making old fashioned oatmeal w raisins in cups ready for breakfast during the week so i just have to add water n nuke. i can take hard cooked eggs some cheese n fruit to my sons school this week...
> 
> 
> *BFFM...*
> ...


Good job LW...  You are kickin my butt so far -


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2005)

breakfast oatmeal w honey n olilvio, 10am 
 1 brown rice w carrots n pork 
 4 same 
 7 ... same
 10 oatmeal w raisins n tea.

 bedtime 1 am. nite. lazy sleepy day after a night in the er w my son. he accidentally swallowed an unknown object in the middle of the night. turned out to be a big paperclip. he was fiddeling w it in the dark n didn't know what it was. he was choking. nice ambulance ride n the whole 9 yards. akk. he is fine n he goes for another x-ray tomorrow to track it's progression thru him. the x-ray also showed a bb he swallowed on purpose at a friends house saturday. oh the joys of being 8. 

 me n my brothers used to dare each other to swallow rocks. good thing they didn't x-ray me.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2005)

yesterday hiit wow. did 6 trips up the hill then rested a while n did 4 more. stupid thing was i didn't fix my brakes till today. meals were same as day before except 4 was scrambled eggs.

 today breakfast oatmeal w honey n olivio
 apple snack
 tuna n 1 egg
 2 apples
 supper chicken brown rice cranberry sauce.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2005)

btw ty's paperclip is down between his hip bones. "this too shall pass."


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2005)

today it rained n sucked outside.  so no bike ride. i spent the day sleeping because sleep stealing demons danced in my head last night. grrrr. got up around 4 n am having my meals every 3 hrs cuz i probably won't sleep tonite either. 

 oatmeal w honey n olivio which much to my dismay is not purely olive oil it has canola n some other crap in it. 
 brown rice, chicken, green beans.
 apple, tea.

 i found a nordic track stationary bike. so no more rainy day bs beating me at the exercise game.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2005)

weight work out today. then i went to a few yard sales n found a few pieces of fun equipment to add to my exercise room. 

  this








 NordicRider by Nordic Track, a US-based fitness company, offers you an easy, fast and fun workout. Designed like an exercise bike, it has stationary handles and a rowing machine design. You can get a total-body workout while you're sitting down. Ordinary exercise bikes have only a single motion. The NordicRider has dual-action pushing and pulling motions to tone and strengthen your entire body. This workout gives you a choice of five different elevation levels. Plus, the seat, foot pedals and handle bars are adjustable. It benefits the heart and lungs, conditions the arms, flattens the stomach, trims the hips, tightens the buttocks and tones the thighs and calves.

  and 

   [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][size=-1]The Burner: Ruth Prodan's Hip & thigh machine. Uses hydraulic resistance & targets the buttocks, hips, and inner & outer thigh.

  can't find a pic of that one. n i have to wait till tomorrow to see the exercise bike... hope its a good one. 

  food
 breakfast oatmeal w half a banana
  apple
  small salad olive oil n lemon
  apple w T pb
  cheat meal small serving fried clams n scallops w small cole slaw. 

        [/size][/font]


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2005)

i tried the equipment before i bought it the rider i think will be best for the tummy n abs the hip n thigh thing u can feel it work on your butt. i like them n will certainly add some variety.

 my jeans are falling off.  i love my old levis n these are nice n worn they are the hardest things to throw away. time to wear a few smaller pairs out tho.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2005)

ah ha i found a pic of the burner thingy. it has two foam pads your leg goes between them as you stand facing it or hip towards it n it has adjustable hydraulic resistance.








* 			Description 		*















     I found this at an estate auction. Never removed from box and I really would rather not open it as it is ready to ship as is. It is a type of exercise machine that is meant to tone the thighs and I think buttocks. It was offered on infomercial at a price of 199.95. Weighs 57 pounds and will ship UPS. Anyone knowing more about the dinamics of this machine let me know and I will post more information. I am afraid if I open it I won't be able to get it back in the box properly.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 30, 2005)

That thing looks like a multi-range hip trainer
 Most girls use them to do donkey kick heel pushes for the old buttisimo...

 I used it alot for strengthening hip flexors before & after my hernia OP

 that one looks like it runs on rubber bands for resistance -


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2005)

there are two little hydraulic pumps in the back but u can't really set much resistance
 i'll have to tinker w it. soup it up.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 30, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> there are two little hydraulic pumps in the back but u can't really set much resistance
> i'll have to tinker w it. soup it up.


 HMMM... Shock absorbers...

 Maybe you can replace them with springs or bungee cords -


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2005)

was thinking more wild horses running in two different directions n i have to hold them back w my thigh muscles while simutaneously performing ... i dunno some other thing.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> was thinking more wild horses running in two different directions n i have to hold them back w my thigh muscles while simutaneously performing ... i dunno some other thing.


 I love it when you say...
 "Simutaneously performing some other thing"


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2005)

well the some other thing i was low on brain function by that time...

  today i bought this







  only green. i looked up exercises to do w it online n it is quite fun.

 rode bikes for at least an hr did 30 mins cardio n ate 5 small meals of nothing exciting. now i need to go carry 3 bikes up a flight of stairs.  

 i think the exercise bike i was waiting to buy is a genuine antique. looking at another 1 i hope is better i got the old 1 anyway n ty put like 30 miles on it today i bet


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2005)

5 small meals oatmeal, beans, eggs, cottage cheese apples. was supposed to be a rest day but Ty n i raced about 4 miles on bikes. was fun even tho he kiced my ass


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2005)

skipped weights yesterday cuz i felt a little off but did weights n cardio today. i've been using the nordic rider n it really works your arms n legs n gets your heart pumping after a while. i noticed bench pressing was easier n i wonder if it's from the nordic rider. i also am liking the yoga ball but it is taking some effort to balance right n it makes it nice silly fun for Ty. 

 the paperclip boy has passed the paperclip but the bb is still in there n may be in his appendix oh joy. it is not causing trouble so i think they are just going to wait n see if he passes it eventually which will mean more x-rays later i guess. school tomorrow tho. 

 food been eating 5 small meals but yesterday i ate cottage cheese w banana n walnuts. if u are hungry try that it made me feel uncomfortably full.

 today oatmeal n banana
 apple n pb
 egg whites w tomato
 celery n cottage cheese
 tuna sandwich w onion mmmm


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2005)

*from bffm reading for today.

  Chapter 8: Macronutrient Ratios - The Optimal Combination of Proteins,
  Carbohydrates and Fats For Improving Your Muscle-to-Fat Ratio

 "Each meal should be structured to include a lean protein, a starchy carbohydrate and a fibrous carbohydrate. The protein and fiber in this combination of foods slows the digestion of the carbohydrates, consequently providing consistent energy levels, sustained endurance, and a constant supply of nutrients to your body for energy,
 growth and repair."

 - John Parillo, Bodybuilding nutritionist and author of "High Performance Bodybuilding"
*

 i um did a bit of overtraining the past 2 days so a bit of "repair" is in order today. ouch.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2005)

*"If fat loss is your number one goal and you want to achieve it the healthy way
 without losing muscle or energy, then you can't go wrong with 50-55% carbohydrates, 30% protein and 15-20% fat as your starting point." 



  from bffm.
*


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2005)

*A very simple way to estimate your nutrient ratios is to follow the 3-2-1 rule.
 "Here's how it works: Imagine your plate divided into six sections like slices of a pie. Fill
 up three slices (3/6 or 50%) with natural carbohydrates like potatoes, yams, oatmeal,
 whole grains, fruits and vegetables. Fill up two sections (2/6 or 33%) with lean proteins
 like egg whites, chicken or fish. Finish with one section of fat (1/6 or 17%). This simple
 method puts you very close to the optimal ratios for a baseline diet and you don't need to
 be a math whiz to figure it out." *from bffm


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2005)

*"Are protein supplements better than protein foods?

 When protein manufacturers throw around fancy words like cross flow microfiltration, oligopeptides, ion-exchange, whey isolates, biological value and they list numerous scientific references, it sure sounds convincing. But don't forget that the supplement industry is big business. The truth is that as long as you eat a sufficient quality of whole food proteins at frequent intervals throughout the day, it???s not necessary to consume any protein supplements whatsoever to get outstanding results. The main advantage of protein supplements is convenience. Whey-based protein powders are an excellent way to get protein if you???re not consuming enough from whole foods, but they???re NOT better than whole foods. The human digestive system was not designed to process liquids all day long; it was designed to digest food. By overconsuming liquid protein supplements you???re only short-changing yourself on the thermic effects that solid food provides. Similarly, amino acid tablets provide no benefit that food cannot. Amino acids are nothing more than an extremely expensive way to get extra protein." bffm
*


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 7, 2005)

can't shake a headache today ugh. did my weight routine but my legs felt not so strong hope i'm not coming down w the cold the kids have. they both got flu shots today... 

 breakfast yogurt w blueberries
 apple w pb
 tuna lemon green beans
 slice banana cherry nut bread
 chicken stew. homemade mmm.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 8, 2005)

okay, I am SO blonde....It took me a whole month to realize who littlewing is...duh...  I will be following along now for sure...you are more than welcome to check out my journal also for some new exercises


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 8, 2005)

cool. thanks.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 9, 2005)

........how much weight are you using on your benchpresses ??


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2005)

45lbs. i increased it to 50 but was too hard. my arms have always been my weak spot never done a real push up in my life. i'm not sure if it's me or what but my forearms hurt a lot. on a machine i can do more weight (65) but i like free weights better. i'm not sure i want to increase weight every time i feel i can.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2005)

how much do other girls bench press n can i still get nice arms not using a lot of weight? i do a lot of different exercises for my arms too not just bp.


----------



## Shae (Oct 10, 2005)

Leaving good vibes and a positive aura in this thread, I leave you this:





Let you be healthy.
Let you be happy.
Let you be strong.
Namaste.​


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2005)

thank u shae. . need to do weights n cardio today cuz i was lazy yesterday. read conan all day.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2005)

cardio today. i haven't really been pushing myself at all. i've felt stressed to the max w parenting n need to recommit to my goals n whatever it takes to get some energy going. i want to read n sleep most of the day away lately...


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 14, 2005)

well...a benchpress really works your chest more than your arms if you have a wide grip, if you choose a close grip it works the triceps...I can bench about 70lb for my chest, and about 75 for my triceps...weird huh??


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2005)

not weird that's great. 

 i smashed the inside of my left wrist yesterday being my usual clutz self it was all puprle n swollen. vanity said ice it n skip using it so i took today off. it's like 2 inches wide n 5 long today n going toward a blackish hue actually but the swelling is nearly gone n i'll be fine to do my regular work out tomorow. i have an even blacker patch on my other arm from dying my little goth daughters hair black today... man i'm just a fashion show. 

 breakfast cantaloupe n cottage cheese
 n since it was poor me day i had pizza 1 slice pepperoni w diet ginger ale
 1 slice mushroom w more diet ginger ale
 apple
 crab n lemon w tea


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 15, 2005)

dont' worry...that DIET gingerale will cancel out that bad, bad pizza   I keep telling myself that too....lmao...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 20, 2005)

i love ginger ale but the amount of sugar in soda is scary if it just had a few teaspoons i probably wouldn't care. 

 i have been having pc trouble so i haven't been here much n i am now an expert at installing an operating system from scratch. my diet is still on target well not diet just eating n i am still exercising altho not with the enthusiasm i started this journal with. too much else going on but "this too shall pass" n i can get back on track soon.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 21, 2005)

hey there! I wondered where you dissapeared to!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2005)

got in a half-assed work out yesterday after sleeping a lot of the day away. i'm rearranging my exercise room today to try n make more room for yoga n pilates without losing the whole candles n incense set up... i'm really trying to be as interested in this as when i started but parenting has been hell lately w my son n it is draining me. ADHD, ODD and separation anxiety. just getting him to a birthday party this morning was a trial. he cried the whole way there not wanting to go. 0 minutes after he was there he was having a great time, which i knew he would, but it was an hour of wailing to get to that point.


----------



## Shae (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi.  Just felt like dripping a line. And a good vibe.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 25, 2005)

there ya go with all that DRIPPING again...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 25, 2005)

thank shae, you are always so sweet 

 i'm still in a half assed mood but i know one of the best weapons to fight gloom is exercise. even went for a walk in the yrs 1st snow n it was wet cold crap not white fluffy good stuff. waaaa. 

  food is oatmeal green beans n chicken the past few days w no real desire to eat anything. haha i wrote "oatmean"

 i think i will add more cardio n see where that gets me n stop reading gloomy books for a bit. children in slavery n 6,000 little girls a day being subjected to fgm is not very cheery.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 27, 2005)

what is the name of the book?? sounds interesting anyways


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2005)

A shocking true story of contemporary slavery: Mende Nazer, snatched from her tribal village in Africa as a young girl, survives slavery in Sudan and London before making a courageous escape to freedom.

 "Mende Nazer lost her childhood at age twelve, when she was sold into slavery. It all began one horrific night in 1993, when Arab raiders swept through her Nuba village, murdering the adults and rounding up thirty-one children, including Mende. 

 Mende was sold to a wealthy Arab family who lived in Sudan's capital city, Khartoum. So began her dark years of enslavement. Her Arab owners called her "Yebit," or "black slave." She called them "master." She was subjected to appalling physical, sexual, and mental abuse. She slept in a shed and ate the family leftovers like a dog. She had no rights, no freedom, and no life of her own. 

 Normally, Mende's story never would have come to light. But seven years after she was seized and sold into slavery, she was sent to work for another master ??? a diplomat working in the United Kingdom. In London, she managed to make contact with other Sudanese, who took pity on her. In September 2000, she made a dramatic break for freedom. 

_Slave_ is a story almost beyond belief. It depicts the strength and dignity of the Nuba tribe. It recounts the savage way in which the Nuba and their ancient culture are being destroyed by a secret modern-day trade in slaves. Most of all, it is a remarkable testimony to one young woman's unbreakable spirit and tremendous courage."


 fgm, they dug a pit in the dirt between her legs and her external vagina including her clitoris were thrown into it after being hacked off ... she was 11 and no there is nothing to dull the pain before during or after. 





  reader beware.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2005)

okay so i finally had a nice bike ride n a killer work out, go me. i'm back into working out with a foremost goal right now of just increasing my energy levels. winter is bleh on one hand but as far as a lot of things i enjoy that are sedentary it's the best so i need to be careful i don't spend too much time w my nose in a book...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2005)

okay does anyone else ever get inspired to work out more for sexual stamina? i can't think of a better reason to have strong legs than...  it's getting cold bike riding. n i'm  thinking of adding a treadmill to my equipment but i don't know i'm seriously running low on space.  heading in there now to try n reposition a few things n see what i can come up with. back into the stepper big time i like that thing n  my  landlord n his girlfriend always act like extra parents, they found another one like it so now Tess n i can do it at the same time.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2005)

i'm thinking i can lose half the weight i want to by the end of november n be to goal by christmas _if_ i develop the proper no slacking off no excuses focus. some sleep would help it's been two days...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2005)

okay the clouds have broken. officially. i can tell by the aerosmith.  hey little darlin...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2005)

i have been working my arms a lot harder n it's not so bad but yesterday they hurt n i had a stiff neck from moving furniture n screwing screws in all over the apt to hang stuff. so i took it a little easier on arms today. supper was maybe too many calories but not much to worry over in light of how i eat most always. we had pasta with garlic n cheese sausage. was very good. tomorrow back to chicken but i bought some acorn squash that'll make it a nice meal instead of same old blah. n saffron rice...


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 3, 2005)

what is your TOTAL weight loss goal??  What do you weigh now??


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2005)

well if it were the old days n i was strictly talking losing weight i'd say lose 15 or20 pounds n end up at about 130 to 125 but it is different i am learning when i'm working out like i am cuz im getting smaller but my weight has hardly changed. soooo i guess i'll just focus on losing the fat n not focus on numbers. it's depressing to see the scale only move 3lbs in a month but then i'll realize my pants are way too loose so my body_ is_ changing.... my legs hurt in the backs of my thighs a lot, cramping but a constant pain not like a real cramp, so maybe for the next week or so i'll try more stationary bike n less stepping n see how that goes.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2005)

1st day i've skipped working out in a while n i feel like a pussy. my daughter had some friends here after school i took a nap  n woke up to my house reeking of cigarrette smoke. she let some kid smoke in here  NOONE is allowed to smoke in my house not even my mother. i have a headache and am nauseous.  i'll make up for it tomorrow. not writing in here much cuz i'm trying to make Vanity think i'm slacking off so i can surprise him w some kickass pics for christmas


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2005)

my hubby is allergic to cig. smoke also...makes him SO sick! hope you get to feeling better!  how far away from each other do you and vanity live?? do you ever get to see each other??


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2005)

*** miles, as the bat flies. (*** km) (*** nautical miles).we haven't met but have spent, not exaggerating, close to 2,000 hrs talking, getting to know each other, our relationship has had the chance to be built on something solid . we met on im last new yrs n have been together since. it's hard sometimes being apart when you want to be with someone but sooo romantic too. neither of us want to get into a situation that isn't going to last. we plan to meet of course and there _are_ times i want it to be yesterday. hopefully my christmas presents will expedite our physical meeting


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2005)

Dale Mabry started a contest n i kinda stuck my toe in it. cutting for ten weeks. i'll take my measurements tonite. i seriously stocked up on heathy foods today.... who else has 6 flats of 18 eggs in their fridge, like 40 sweet potatoes n 3 huge turkeys? the only bad stuff i bought was my son asked for strawberry pop tarts. n i buy him whole fat milk and cream cheese for his bagels, he's 4'7" and only weighs 60lbs. not tempted by those foods at all tho. i bought a ton of tea. lemon ginger no caffine sounds good. didn't even need to buy oatmeal i won't run out for months regardless. now i need to look at fat in turkey as opposed to chicken. a lot of it will go into soups. btw, sweet potato is great in soups. who knew?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

back in gear to get my butt in shape this contest thing is cool. i don't plan on winning but it will be nice to compare my results with others. having a nice digital camera n taking pics for Vanity is a good incentive to me n liking the way my clothes fit better. i've gone down 2 pant sizes already but for the past month i haven't really been committed like i should be at all so well see what kind of a difference being in the mood to do it makes.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2005)

sweat has become my new best friend. cardio every day. n did you ever have those moments where you go "duh" cuz you overlooked something really simple? i have too many of them. i have been wishing the health rider provided more resistance on my arms you can switch between doing most of the work w your arms or your legs but there isn't a lot of stress on your muscle tho you get good cardio buttttt. this morning i'm doing them n big "duh" you can use one arm at a time. god i'm slow sometimes.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2005)

i've lost 10 pounds since i last wrote in here. was pretty much a surprise. w me it's always noticing my clothes fit different but i was slow on this one thought my levis were tagged wrong n then that my scales must be out of wack... then i tried on more clothes n confirmed i am getting smaller. i think to accomplish change i need to be full tilt boogie working on it but it has been surprising what simply sticking to a few positive habit changes in diet n excercise will do.


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 16, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

>



Lots of ancient sites here  (good photos, and I don't mean mine!)

http://www.megalithic.co.uk/user.php?op=userinfo&uname=Nick-


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2005)

cool. thanks Nick.


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 21, 2005)

no problem


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i'm thinking i can lose half the weight i want to by the end of november n be to goal by christmas _if_ i develop the proper no slacking off no excuses focus. some sleep would help it's been two days...


 
obviously this didn't happen. i did lose ten pounds but there needs to be more fat gone n more muscle built up. i'm horrible at sustained enthusiasm. i go from gung-ho to ho hum think i'll read books for 10 hrs... and lately photoshop n all the plugins i can find are very entertaining. i'm always going to do it tomorrow.   we are moving in the late spring or early summer to a more populated area w better schools n places to shop. i'm planning on launching my own home based business shortly after the move. lots of changes and the opportunity to join a real gym. there's a golds there even. when i lived there before was easy to stay in shape just walking it's a cool town n very hilly. i used to be able to mountainbike my way around quite easily too n i'm talking steep hills... i'll take pics tonite n measurements n post them at the end of dale's 2006 contest. if i win i'm going to demand the losers get together n fashion a bra that is actually comfortable.  hasn't been done yet.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2005)

if i lose boobs n gain ass i'll be happy. it's surprising how underdeveloped my ass is considering how much i use it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Nick+ (Dec 21, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> if i lose boobs n gain ass i'll be happy. it's surprising how underdeveloped my ass is considering how much i use it.



Just go and ride horses and see what happens!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2005)

i like to ride. in puerto rico the pacifino horses were cool n it was funny how at the stables where we rode they all thought they were the boss. my 1st husband n i ran a boarding stables in marshfield mass. been a long time tho.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


 
hi.


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 21, 2005)

Cool!  Lots of work horses.....I know....


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2005)

trying to stay awake. on top of everything else going on my 14 yr old daughter has developed thyroid trouble. as i type some radioactive salt is distributing itself throughout her body n then we need to go back to the hospital for imaging. then back tomorrow to finish up a 3 part test. it's hereditary but mine didn't need treatment till my early 30's.


----------



## Shae (Dec 21, 2005)

May you be strong.
May you stay in positive spirits in this time of need.
Namaste​


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great year RG


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Wing.  Be safe!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2005)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> Have a great year RG



. you too. n don't be a stranger around here things are just getting interesting.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Have a great New Year's Eve, Wing.  Be safe!


 you too  i'm having a very safe evening at home watching movies with my kids. n working out w Tesla.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2006)

oops...I missed you on New Years eve ...so HAPPY NEW YEARS!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2006)

you too. . the yr is off to a high gear start. i need self discipline. akk.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2006)

i added a 





 to my equipment. it's been a while n a few bra sizes since i did that for exercise. i took a pic the other night in a bra i took pics in maybe 2 months ago. nice difference already. . i didn't have the 1st pic to compare n seeing myself every day didn't realize the change till Vanity sent me the pic. i love my camera n highly recommend keeping a photo record of your progress.


----------



## devildog88 (Jan 4, 2006)

Pictures please!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2006)

sorry some images are marked Vanity only.


----------



## devildog88 (Jan 4, 2006)

You could just email them to me!  I promise I won't post them.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2006)

lol. ah, no.

diet? check. exercise? check. that's about it. measurements tonite. bleh. i have no idea what my body fat is except too high.  and melting


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2006)

i took pics in september n sort of just half assed exercised mostly but ate healthy from then to now. still just doing that and taking pics recently i compared with the september ones the difference is amazing. i went about halfway to goal without much effort at all. really putting in the effort i should i'm hoping to attain the same difference between now n march that i did from sept to dec.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 8, 2006)

im just curious, do u train?

i never see a workout post in here


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2006)

yes weights and cardio but not like i should till lately.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

if you REALLY apply yourself, the body you want should happen easily!!  I have trouble with self control also...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

are u going to start posting your workouts and nutrition in here??


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2006)

i should but it gets monotnous. i just am going in my lr/gym n spending a half hr moving from thing to thing n sweating like a pig. and for sure a lot of people would tell me i'm not eating enough but i'm trying to keep it healthy i'm far from starving.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2006)

eh, i thought about it guess i will start posting my nutrition n excercise in here. later tonite tho. if i posted my sleep patterns i'd really get some flak. nite.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2006)

:d


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2006)

yesterday i ate oatmeal in the am n 4 slices of multigrian dry toast w 6 runny eggs over the course of the day. after feeling light headed n nearly passing out monday.  i added more food, more exercise n more sleep.

exrecise 30 minutes bike

10 minutes stepper

weights
bench presses
leg curls
leg extensions
dumbell flies


swiss ball
all kinds of fun.  have nice how to pics to post later.
much more effective when you know what to do with it.
less giggeling tho.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2006)

12 th bike

the backs of my thighs n my arms are feeling what i've been doing n everything gets easier with repition weight seem lighter n so on time on the bike seems easier. 

grocery shopping today n bought salmon n shrimp for supper tonite, then took a nap n ate it in the middle of the night. was still really good. i bought a ton of chicken for soups and some different things to try in them like lentils. got a real weird look from a woman when i put 6 18 packs of eggs in my cart.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

14th bike n weights. I've lost weight as expected since starting this but seems to me it will still be beyond march to really see any muscle. like i said great thing is march isn't ok you need to stop now deadline. eating more food freaks me out but it isn't having the effect i expect it to on my body. psychologically if i eat something like cheese i think i'm going to gain back all my weight overnight. can see that it'd be really easy to develop an eating disorder here but if you do the right thing i expect eventually you will learn to trust the results.

n i'm going to put another big chunk of salmon in the oven n cook some peas.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2006)

16th bike n weights. my diet is better i think cuz i'm not dizzy at all anymore. 

breakfast oatmeal n yogurt 
orange
2 slices multigrain toast n 3 eggs
orange
turkey soup w carrots celery barley


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 18, 2006)

I still dont' think your eating enough food...I take in 1600 cals a day, and 150 grams of protein...you may want to surf around here, or talk to emma about your diet..she will hook ya up


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks. i'm getting so sick of turkey or chicken soup but i like minestroni n added a good pasta sauce to some turley soup was really good. spinach is great in soups too. i roast a big chicken or turkey n we have a meal of it then i make soup the next day.

breakfast 2 slices multigrain toast 3eggs.
going back to bed.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2006)

well going back to bed didn't work out. 

10:30 tomato soup and 1/2 c tuna


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2006)

i made no yolk noodles yesterday n had them with a pasta sauce i really like classico florentine spinach n cheese. also made lemon garlic chicken. a hint for slicing boneless skinless breasts into strips use scissors... makes it fast n easy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2006)

my diet today was more calories as b.reed suggested. 

oatmeal n yogurt
raw carrots
3 egg omelet w pasta sauce
celery n peanut butter
lemon garlic chicken breast n black soy beans


bench presses
leg extension
leg curl
bent over rows
barbell curls

stepper 5 min warm up cool down


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2006)

i'm not ready to add more weight but i added more reps last night n i feel it this morning. shoulders, biceps, armpits   , butt n thighs are burning. akk. nothing too bad but ow.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

burning and soreness is a good sign in this case......


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2006)

yea if sex caused it i'd be scared to death haha. back at it later today.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2006)

been doing more reps w my workouts so tonite i'm going to add weight n see how it goes.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

cool beans  

how many calories and protein are you taking in on average?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't count calories or protein grams. just try and eat clean and good fuel food. i lost 10 lbs since the begining of january. but like now here's what i ate today
omelet w 3 eggs and salsa (1 yolk)
apple n pb
tin of tuna w lemon n 1 cup green beans
canned peaches 1 cup
1/2 chicken breast roasted w cous cous made w tomatoes and olive oil.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 27, 2006)

adding more weight was fine i only added 5 lbs but am sure i can add another 5 by next weekend. not much but i'm proud. my body has a nice little burn all over n it's a good feeling.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2006)

i've decided that i'm close enough to my weight goal and that my diet is pretty much optimal to not have to focus on it much. i'm going to concentrate on pushing myself with cardio and especially the weights and let my weight just fall into place as i'm sure it will. going for what my body looks like n what i see n feel more than numbers right now i still feel quite a lot of fat under my skin obscuring any view of my hardening muscles...  i'm going to break up my workouts too to add more types of lifts n not be taking 2 hours to do a full routine. lower body 1 day upper the next... ??? looking around at some sites to figure out a good plan. i've been at this now long enough n seen enough change that it's become a fun habit now i want to get a little more aggressive with it but not too because i'm already feeling a little ow here n there steady. hoping that putting the focus on muscle gain instead of weight loss will work in my favor.

put plants here n there inmy excercise room today. very nice 

food same old same old eggs poultry veggies fruit and a ton of water.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2006)

once i develop a good routine i'll post detailed workouts.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2006)

felt like puking after my workout. i guess your heart can beat too fast.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 30, 2006)

Why are you showing pics of your Bondage Table?

Are you doing sexaerobics now? or is your BF getting
ready for his calf roping rodeo comp?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2006)

no.... i have a plan to lose much of my stored body fat. it's called "sweat" and it's my new best friend. except last night it tried to kill me.  was for my own good tho so we're going out again tonite. .... or staying in


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2006)

i've lost 10 pounds n am working out harder even added more weight ok that sounds screwy... not added body weight 

measurements jan 30, 06

bust 41" 
waist 30" 
hips 38"

thigh 23"

bicep 11 1/2"
flexed 12" 

calves 13 1/2"

lost 2" from my bust since dec 25th, no idea what i lost anywhere else but my pants are loose 

btw i'm 5'9"


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2006)

i've been learning bellydancing n i'm trying to download some really cool music Vanity found.... i had to have my dsl box replaced n the download keeps disconnecting.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2006)

last night's workout kicked ass. i'm going to add a bit more weight to my upper body work again this saturday. i have been really blasting my arms n thighs and can actually see the results i've had . very motivavting. everything hurts a little n i'm liking it. i made an 80 minute cd i really like n i think it makes me workout harder n longer. still a layer of bf to beat but all in good time n it is very cool to be to the point where it is not if i do but when. as in when my fat is nice n low these muscles in my thighs are going to be killer... uh that's by my standards not bb ones.  i added squats with the barbell held behind my neck. if i use a nice wide grip it's not so bad.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 3, 2006)

that's how I have to grip too....otherwise hurts my rotator cuffs...

also...it's so much fun to see you getting so excited about all of this....your enthusiasm is very catchy!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks.  i keep thinking of John H. saying the results are guaranteed. some people might be made uneasy by him a bit but he has a DAMN good point there.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 5, 2006)

so as impossible as i thought it was 

i added 10 pounds to my bench press

15 pounds to leg extensions

5 pounds to bicep curls 



5 pounds to tricep extensions

10 to leg curls
this was hardest i can extend more weight w my legs than curl.

i hope to add at least that much more again over the next few weeks. once a weight gets easier to manage i add more reps n when that's not so bad i add 5 pounds.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2006)

well i'm decidedly not ready to increase bp again yet. 12, 8, 6 is still quite hard n pulling my shirt over my head at night is painful. everything hurts actually but that the most. sometimes i think uh oh my legs are going to cramp but they haven't yet. 

i've looked at how some other members divide their splits but still am doing full body. 

 added more calories in the form of coconut milk in my oatmeal and an additional omelet most days. 

i like how my thighs are shaping up and am anxious to see them sans fat but am taking Vanity's advice n relying more on exercise than a drastic drop in calories to change my body. 

i've noticed muscle strength and using weights gives me a lot of control over muscle movements and it is making the bellydancing easier.
going to add some pilates. 

my birthdays in march n i'm treating myself to a new sound system for my exercise room cuz the music i think to me is key to getting a great workout not just a passable one.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2006)

and i can't wait for valentines day i'm totally pigging out on chocolate strawberries n whipped cream.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2006)

i used to smoke when i was younger and i made a few attempts to quit. then one day i was just really ready to quit n tossed them n that was that. nothing to it. well working out has been like that i think. i've had a few false starts then something just clicks and you are ready and it begins for real. i'm disappointed that i'm not ready to add more weight to my bench press yet but this too shall pass. i'm working toward a goal of just 75 pounds right now n i know some women on here do that or more already so .


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

Progression is looking solid in here Sister Wing, keep it up!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm liking the attitude!  You seem really focused.  What kind of plants did you add to the room?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2006)

plants my mom gave me nothing special but nice anyway i'll take pics tonite n post them. i recognize the spider plants but there are others mixed in. 

music, mirrors, candles, plants, inspiring pics and soft lighting 

last night i described what gives me grief n Vanity says those are my rotor cuffs. sooo we'll be working on those suckers.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> plants my mom gave me nothing special but nice anyway i'll take pics tonite n post them. i recognize the spider plants but there are others mixed in.
> 
> music, mirrors, candles, plants, inspiring pics and soft lighting
> 
> last night i described what gives me grief n Vanity says those are my rotor cuffs. sooo we'll be working on those suckers.


Sounds like a pretty nice gym setup.  I have rotator cuff issues with my left shoulder.  I've been doing exercises for it at least once a week and frankly, it hasn't helped. .  But I'm going to keep at it with hopes that the pain will go away.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 14, 2006)

mine don't hurt they are just weak as hell. so low weight lots of reps.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 15, 2006)

starting today i am going on a 3 day cleanse. water, juice and green tea. sunday i'll add fruit then gradually start eating the usual foods. during i'll do light weights lots of reps, yoga and pilates. back to normal diet and workouts by tuesday. i need a kick start and mental boost my mood is way too emo.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2006)

hmmmm okkkay. a nice headrush convinced me to add some fruit and eggs so a modified cleanse i guess is in order. plus i want to try adding another 5lbs to my benchpress this weekend.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2006)

i just did 10, 8, 6 with an added *10* pounds. 





as long as nothing hurts as bad as the faces Arnold can make while working out i guess i'll live through it eh?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i just did 10, 8, 6 with an added *10* pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the weight addition!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks. now for the rest of the workout...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2006)

added another 5 to my bench press n made it to 6 reps might have tried 1 more if Tesla had been spotting me... 

i added back extensions to my workouts recently. they're tough... akk.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2006)

just a newsbrief .... *i added 15 pounds to my bench yesterday!* n monday i thought there was no way i'd be able to add 5 this weekend...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2006)

i'm going to need to buy more weights.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> added another 5 to my bench press n made it to 6 reps might have tried 1 more if Tesla had been spotting me...
> 
> i added back extensions to my workouts recently. they're tough... akk.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2006)

yea i was surprised too and as for the rest of my workout my arms n shoulders feel good but i dunno if i'll be able to still walk tomorrow. n i like it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 17, 2006)

How much do you bench total now??

great job by the way!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> How much do you bench total now??
> 
> great job by the way!


 
15 lbs more than i did wednesday... 

with this scrawny thing





which makes me 10 short of my goal of 75 soooo i'm thinking 100 is not as impossible as i thought. 



and thanks


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey, that arm is looking pretty good Sister Wing!!! Your goal is VERY attainable, you just gotta BELIEVE!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2006)

i'm using 60 to bench 12, 8, 6 but still am doing a few before n after w 65.

sometimes i get 7 sometimes 4.  i just figure to let my arms know i'm expecting more of them. 

i'm getting sick of eggs but i finally got my son to try an omelet and he said "we should have this every day for breakfast." 

Vanity said i have a dent in my arm.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html

ask Vanity a question and wow, nice answer  . i had a few areas i want to hit that i feel maybe i'm missing. making workout n nutrition charts tomorrow. planning to intensify things for a bit n see how it goes. i'm aching here n there but nothing major back, thighs, arms...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.exrx.net/Articulations/Hip.html#anchor845056

this site is great


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 25, 2006)

my chest feels tight from worrying it's tough when people you love have health issues. i'm still planning on a kickass work out tonite and am wondering if it will relieve my stress some. 

today i am going thru my wardrobe and getting rid of a second wave of clothes as i continue to get smaller and tighter. i had planned to take some bb type pics by the 14th of march but i think it will just be jeans n a top till i put on some muscle that will actually show. Vanity says he sees some but i say it is just a start. 

i want this...




http://www.bodysolid.com/Item.aspx?ItemID=489&ItemLabel=GPR378%3a+Body-Solid+Power+Rack


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 1, 2006)

cheat day omg i'm stuffed. a small chef salad w blue cheese dressing, 6 fried chicken breast fingers from Rick's market next door n 2 budweisers. 

at about 9 cardio... and a couple lindt chocolate hearts from my son aka romeo.  he says he has baby disorder he has to stay small n be my guy forever.

i bought a cookbook today that has a ton of healthy bean recipes. beans have about half the calories as an equal amount of rice n my son has announced he's going vegetarian.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

Careful with the beans and budweiser combo


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 1, 2006)

usually beans cooked very plainly will not produce much gas n i'm not sure if beer does? now i'm going to be wondering lol. oatmeal on the other hand is very dependable for that.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for those websites, they will come in handy!!! Hows it goin Sister Wing???


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 1, 2006)

going good.  Vanity just gave me another bellydancing instructional vid. i only had one. it keeps things fun and it is surprising how much better you can be at that when you are developing muscle strength all over your body. and the websites are great for keepng your regular workouts fresh. trying new stuff is cool. i really like back extensions and some excercises i do w my exercise ball. i'll dig those links up too. Vanity rocks.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2006)

been busy but still sticking w working out except today...   not puking but my son was sunday morning and i feel a lot closer to doing it myself than is comfortable. taking it easy tonite, going to bed fairly early n hoping to be up to a good workout tomorrow.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2006)

i'm sooo sick.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

My whole family is sick.  You need a new avi an sig.  The current ones freak me out.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 10, 2006)

went through my family too first Ty then Tesla then my turn... akk. as for the sig i'm looking for the less undead version of her pic like i used to have.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

who is "her"


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 12, 2006)

not sure just a pic i found online.

fighting a headache that won't friggin quit today but other than that i feel like i'm ready for a good workout tomorrow. cleaned house today n came too close to blacking out to screw with weights today. eating healthy, drinking plenty of water and took my vitamins so tomorrow ... my chest still feels tight but maybe that's just stress...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 13, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> this scrawny thing


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2006)

that's so sadly on target.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2006)

i've lost some bodyfat overall during the im contest but more to go n a lot of firming to work at.

my stomach hurt like a bitch yesterday but i still worked out. i was able to still handle the same weight but today i have a stiff neck and am wondering if maybe that's why. feels good to back at it tho stiff neck or not.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

I think the pics look great...that pic of you and the chicken with is....!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2006)

thanks n i like the chicken wing pic too.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2006)

been crazy busy lately but i just cut a couple of my sons daily activities at his request which will add about 8 hrs a week to my leisure time. i'm homeschooling him after the incident at his school and my daughter has opted to be tutored at home rather than go to school. so the pace is slowing and i'm ready to take a nap.... well it was a long damn day and i just ate a huge steak smothered in onions. i eat red meat maybe twice a year. will wake up n work out at 10:00


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2006)

ok red meat... just waking up now. kidding. 

Tesla is doing excellent w a tutor all a's n Tyler loves me teaching him so things are pretty cool lately. 

I lost about half the fat i needed to between dec n now so time to start phase two and lose the second half. i've started taking walks with Tyler so exploring is usually a couple hours of all terrain walking a little climbing over things n some mud hole avoidance or leaping fun. n getting sort of lost in the woods once. akk.

I haven't gained any weight back but i have softened up a bit due to not following my daily exercise routine. Back at it today tho n will post daily.


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i've lost some bodyfat overall during the im contest but more to go n a lot of firming to work at.
> 
> my stomach hurt like a bitch yesterday but i still worked out. i was able to still handle the same weight but today i have a stiff neck and am wondering if maybe that's why. feels good to back at it tho stiff neck or not.


Very nice, but I think pics in a bikini top would help me give you better training advice.


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2006)

my bikini top pics speak for themselves.... they say get a breast lift. lol.


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2006)

last year i went over the handlebars of my bike n into a ditch at 90 miles an hour. i didn't get hurt at all. last weekend i layed wrong watching movies w my kids n have been screaming w pain. it's in my shoulderblade. so my lifting is waiting a bit. but i'm walking w my daughter when it's not raining.


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> my bikini top pics speak for themselves.... they say get a breast lift. lol.


Perky tits are nice when you are 15 but when you grow up womans breasts are much better


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2006)

i'm all growed up then.


----------



## david (May 22, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i've lost some bodyfat overall during the im contest but more to go n a lot of firming to work at.
> 
> my stomach hurt like a bitch yesterday but i still worked out. i was able to still handle the same weight but today i have a stiff neck and am wondering if maybe that's why. feels good to back at it tho stiff neck or not.



I think your doing marvelous!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2006)

thanks david. i lifted today for the first time since mothers day. i'm getting old i guess i just laid wrong watching movies with my kids n my back hated me for it. i took it a little easy n the only pain was in the opposite shoulderblade.
i picked up a treadmill today at a yard sale. it has been rainy and cold here too often. belly dancing is still more funny than sexy so far but it's improving.


----------



## david (May 26, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> thanks david. i lifted today for the first time since mothers day. i'm getting old i guess i just laid wrong watching movies with my kids n my back hated me for it. i took it a little easy n the only pain was in the opposite shoulderblade.
> i picked up a treadmill today at a yard sale. it has been rainy and cold here too often. belly dancing is still more funny than sexy so far but it's improving.




Bellydancing.....  depends on how you move it dictates how sexy it may be.  If you have a video of you dancing, I can make that judgement for you.  ** Clothes optional!


----------



## boilermaker (May 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Perky tits are nice when you are 15 but when you grow up womans breasts are much better


I don't know why I'm doning this, but I'm definitely going to agree with Foreman.  You still need to get rid of the dead girl Avi.  Nice progress


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> Bellydancing.....  depends on how you move it dictates how sexy it may be.  If you have a video of you dancing, I can make that judgement for you.  ** Clothes optional!



i'm getting good at hip moves but it will be a bit before i'm ready to show video footage. i have a clip of my son doing it though n it's hilarious.


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I don't know why I'm doning this, but I'm definitely going to agree with Foreman.  You still need to get rid of the dead girl Avi.  Nice progress




i would have a breast lift if i was sure of safety and results but almost every man will say they prefer a natural woman. i guess i will settle for exercise and caring for my health. for now...


----------



## david (May 29, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i'm getting good at hip moves but it will be a bit before i'm ready to show video footage. i have a clip of my son doing it though n it's hilarious.




Like Shakira?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2006)

man i don't think anyone can do it as good as shakira but i made a dvd of her videos n it's fun trying. i put a huge mirror up yesterday n today threw out another bunch of now too loose pants. when i get into the black suede pants maybe i'll put up a vid. i thought of taking a pic today of how much of my ass i can't fit in them yet. lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2006)

oh man! ouch. ok so i let one day of not working out lead to another and another for too long. i did some here n some there but nothing consistent at all.
 i'm back at it since sunday and it feels like i've been away forever. my body hurts good tho. i just need to remember to take a few breaths before standing up cuz low blood pressure is a bitch n i've nearly blacked out twice.

 my diet has been steady and consistent anyway. clean and healthy so i haven't added weight just got soft 

 i finally figured out i could weigh my bar... duh. so i did and i'm benching only 50 pounds but with, i think, really good form at least. i had to take 10 off from what i was using before to be able to make it to 10, 8,6. 

 the humidity in maine sucks so bad it can make me feel like i'm suffocating so slow n steady with the cardio instead of my heart racing too fast. i can still see it jumping like a rabbit in my chest and the sweat is pouring but i can breathe ok.


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2006)

Keep it up! It's always a little difficult to get back into to groove.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks it sucks so bad how one bad day adds up to so many so fast.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2006)

we shouldn't have let you slip, LW...we will be here with the whip cracking just like you like it!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> we shouldn't have let you slip, LW...we will be here with the whip cracking just like you like it!




thanks, you're always so sweet. your avatar is great.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2006)

oh man... thighs hurt? check. calves? check. arms? check. ass? check.... lungs burning? yea.. am i done? hell no!

music cranked? check.


----------



## fufu (Aug 13, 2006)

Go go go!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2006)

how's it going??  Been bellydancing, or lifting??


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2006)

lifting, stairstepper and ab work not as much dancing but the stretches from that are great to warm up with.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 4, 2006)

i'm doing better sticking with my workouts than i am posting about them although today is the second day sitting on my ass getting my programs back on my pc after installing a new hard drive. the cooler weather makes cardio a lot more enjoyable. i'm glad i bought the treadmill but i still like my stepper better and a better sound system in my workout room keeps things more fun too. 

 another size of levi's is getting a little low on the hips to hang onto. i hate giving my perfectly worn in jeans up grrr. luckily i hoard levi's so there's always a fresh pair waiting to break in. 

my freaking camera lens is jammed, it won't go in or out n the repair shop is telling me his backed up so maybe 8 weeks  . i think i'll just buy a back up in the meantime.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 5, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> man i don't think anyone can do it as good as shakira but i made a dvd of her videos n it's fun trying. i put a huge mirror up yesterday n today threw out another bunch of now too loose pants. when i get into the black suede pants maybe i'll put up a vid. i thought of taking a pic today of how much of my ass i can't fit in them yet. lol.



We demand videos of you dancing like shakira. You have 24 hours to hand over the tapes.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 8, 2006)

i've been working my arms harder and they feel like my butt, sore. lol. the bottom is improing tho. my ass is smallish but at least i don't have to start w a fatty cottage cheese one n whittle it down. i just have to add more muscle.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 8, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i've been working my arms harder and they feel like my butt, sore. lol. the bottom is improing tho. *my ass is smallish but at least i don't have to start w a fatty cottage cheese one n whittle it down*. i just have to add more muscle.



You kill me little Wing!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2006)

argh. today i was eating chicken just because i have to not enjoying it at all and i had a great idea. "can't i just puree this shit n drink it?"   So that's how the protein shake was invented.  god i'm *overly vulger word* sick of chicken.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

lawl, I've thought the same thing. Plain dry chicken always gets to me. I wish I could just injest it without all the chewing nonsense.

lol, I thought you said you were sick of children, nawt chicken.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> argh. today i was eating chicken just because i have to not enjoying it at all and i had a great idea. "can't i just puree this shit n drink it?"   So that's how the protein shake was invented.  god i'm *overly vulger word* sick of chicken.



That is a good idea. You could mix it with some chicken brooth, it might be great.
Instead of beefcake you make chickencake.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2006)

i think i'll just switch to salmon for a while. if i see more chicken i may never eat again. the thing is i hit another one of those weight loss stalls where i have to add more food for a couple days to convince my body i'm not starving or some crap. it works like a *overly vulger word* but  . i'm shopping today and no way in hell am i buying chicken. 

i'm buying a new camera soon and putting up new pics. not sure about anyone else but i find photos highly motivating. 

a brief bout of sleepless nights and no appetite really illustrated how important rest and diet are. i barely made my reps after the 5th day but all is well now n i'm sleeping like a baby.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 13, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i think i'll just switch to salmon for a while. if i see more chicken i may never eat again. the thing is i hit another one of those weight loss stalls where i have to add more food for a couple days to convince my body i'm not starving or some crap. it works like a *overly vulger word* but  . i'm shopping today and no way in hell am i buying chicken.
> 
> *i'm buying a new camera soon and putting up new pics. not sure about anyone else but i find photos highly motivating. *
> 
> a brief bout of sleepless nights and no appetite really illustrated how important rest and diet are. i barely made my reps after the 5th day but all is well now n i'm sleeping like a baby.




That is a great idea. Pictures help us to see how far we have come which can really motivate us. Just out of curiosity, where would you rate yourself now, compared to the picture in you myspace page?


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> argh. today i was eating chicken just because i have to not enjoying it at all and i had a great idea. "can't i just puree this shit n drink it?"   So that's how the protein shake was invented.  god i'm *overly vulger word* sick of chicken.



Actually, I do this sometimes.  I'll take a cooked chicken breast, chop it up into large chunksl; quarter Onion, rough chop; 1/2 pepper, rough chop; handful of mushrooms, whole.  Pulse the chicken with the chopper blade a couple of times.  Add onion and mushies.  Pulse a couple more times, add pepper.  Remove top and add grind some pepper corns, drizzle olive oil and splash some balsamic vinegar.  Pulse until desired consistency.  Serve with ww wrap or eat like healthy mans chicken salad.

Edit: Actually, I double or triple the ingredients above so I only have to clean up the processor and cutting board once  Then I eat it 2 or 3 times. You can add whatever spices or fresh herbs you want.  Just a way to  up chick breast fatigue.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2006)

KelJu said:


> That is a great idea. Pictures help us to see how far we have come which can really motivate us. Just out of curiosity, where would you rate yourself now, compared to the picture in you myspace page?




which pic. most were taken from sept to march this year but the two winged ones are older. i like them obviously but unless i have a face lift n boob lift i'll never look quite that good again. surgery is known to leave women looking like freaks far too often so i'll probably never go there just try n do the best i can with what i've got, which ain't too *overly vulgar word* shabby.



valentines day 2006




valentines 2006
for a 45 year old woman with two kids i think i'm doing pretty damn good.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 13, 2006)

Little Wing, you look better and are smarter than most 20 year olds. Good job.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you sir. n my dragon thanks you also.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll agree with bake here on the looks and I'll correct him by saying you are better spoken and more intelligent than ALL 20 year olds.

Despite what that Foreman guy thinks


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 13, 2006)

^ True story. But Little Wing is clever enough understand my flawed post.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ True story. But Little Wing is clever enough understand my flawed post.



Nobody is questioning that, just work on your grammar from now on so you can be held in the same high regard


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you both


----------



## KelJu (Sep 13, 2006)

Cool Tattoo. I rate your body a 10/10, and I am not just saying that to be nice. You have a perfect figure and great skin. I would kill to have your skin color and complexion. 
Apparently, you have taken very good care of yourself. My boss???s mother is the same way. She has always eaten healthy fresh foods, usually homegrown or organic. Have you eaten healthy most of your life or is it luck of the dice?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks . i started staying out of the sun maybe 20 years ago and that makes a big difference but my skin started looking really good when i joined here n gradually gave up my bad habits for good ones. 

i think because i hardly ever eat anything with perservatives and don't use salt much makes a huge difference as does giving up coffee which i'm doing once _again_. i drink a ton of water and diluted juice and use a men's product in the shower Axe Snake Peel it will sand your ass smooth believe me. lol

i'm definately going to have a little loose skin on my belly unless i get a tuck like Mrs. Dimaggio did but i think i can live with it. like foreman says no shame in looking like a woman. maybe not how he words it exactly but


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

I know you love Salmon.  How come you don't eat more Lobster living up there?  Isn't it cheap compared to the midwest.  here we pay about $10 a pound for Lobsters up to 1.25#.  More if they are over


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2006)

was $7 a pound today salmon was $7.99 but just 2 seconds after i said i'll take those 3 pieces n will you please cut them up into 4 pieces each the woman marked it $5.99. cool deal. i also bought a ton of shrimp. Lobster is good but i usually buy it for a seafood chowder with scallops that i make my dad on father's day n maybe twice during the summer.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> was $7 a pound today salmon was $7.99 but just 2 seconds after i said i'll take those 3 pieces n will you please cut them up into 4 pieces each the woman marked it $5.99. cool deal. i also bought a ton of shrimp. Lobster is good but i usually buy it for a seafood chowder with scallops that i make my dad on father's day n maybe twice during the summer.



I've got a neat and tidy shrimp/salmon/veggie/rice in tomatoe based sauce that I do.  I make a huge batch and freeze portions.  The recipie is over in Diet and Nutrition if you are interested.  It reheats well and covers all the p/c/f requirements for the health concious.

The cool thing is you can make it with any seafood and the ratios come out the same.  Depending on who I'm making it for initially, I've also used mussels, scallops and crab for the seafood portion.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2006)

nice  thanks.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 16, 2006)

i have a few bodybuilding books in a nice zip file available to download to anyone's interested. some good stuff. pm me.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

i added more reps. i'm not sure what working till exhaustion means but am doing them on each set till i can't do any more. hurts so good. 

my diet, as always, is squeaky clean. i'm losing weight but at a nice slow pace. 

i got so sick of chicken it's not even funny and ate salmon, a lot of salmon. turkeys will be available soon and i'll start making soups and stews again.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm getting sick of chicken too. I almost gagged today eating it.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 26, 2006)

Chicken sucks, I refuse to it anymore.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2006)

supper tonite is salmon  my muscles in my arms n shoulders are sore n i had a little back pain last night. my legs feel like i worked them. i lost another 10 pounds. i guess to me that's the amount to crow about losing 2 is bleh when you get to ten it's cool.


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2006)

10 lbs? Nice!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2006)

yes thank you and i'm celebrating. tonite's supper was sweet potato and turkey. after supper work out brought to you by Stevie Ray Vaughan, Jack Danials and diet Coke.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2006)

and monday i'm buying the logitech fusion.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> and monday i'm buying the logitech fusion.



Thats cool. I bet you will love that.


http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INT...Name=dcc_DIDigitalCameras_style_pointandshoot

I just bought this baby 3 weeks ago, and I love it.   I got the extra 2Gb stick too. I have no idea why, lawl, 2Gb is a lot of memory for a camara.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2006)

i paid 300 for a canon powershot a95 i love the thing but the freaking lens jammed n canon won't pay for the repair even tho it's under warrenty. this is a pic i took with it




after you open it click on it to see the actual size


 n it makes a 2 1/2 minute video with sound.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i paid 300 for a canon powershot a95 i love the thing but the freaking lens jammed n canon won't pay for the repair even tho it's under warrenty. this is a pic i took with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! That is insane quality.

You just made mine look like a turd.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2006)

don't forget mine isn't working at the moment so you win anyway


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2006)

my ass cheeks are on fire.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2006)

That's hawt!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2006)

looking toward christmas shopping. scoped out some heavybags today. at a gym i went to years ago there was a chair that was made for doing crunches. the seat tilted backwards simple n effective. i want to find one. i'll post a pic if i get lucky.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 3, 2006)

today the backs of my thighs are ouch. i like it tho. it still surprises me when i feel my legs n they are hard. my bodyfat is lower now than in years but i notice what fat i do have more. one thing i like is my boobs have finally gotten the message and are getting smaller  ah be quiet if they don't no one will ever notice the rest of me.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2006)

no _huge_ gains but getting tighter and harder.  eventually i will be able to rip a man's head off with my thighs. just in case i ever need to


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i paid 300 for a canon powershot a95 i love the thing but the freaking lens jammed n canon won't pay for the repair even tho it's under warrenty. this is a pic i took with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey! looks like she went to the lake..and caught a man!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hiya M!
Looks like u have been doing some good workouts! Nice pic!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2006)

thanks. that is my daughter, Tesla, in the water.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 9, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> no _huge_ gains but getting tighter and harder.  eventually i will be able to rip a man's head off with my thighs. just in case i ever need to



Look sexy. Time has been very good to you.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks but diet and exercise do help too


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> thanks but diet and exercise do help too



No doubt!


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2006)

Little Wing said:


>



wow ... sometimes it pays to randomly check journals.
That Vanity is a lucky man 

 ... hey Little Wing


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i've lost 10 pounds n am working out harder even added more weight ok that sounds screwy... not added body weight
> 
> measurements jan 30, 06
> 
> ...



oct 13, 06

bust 39

waist 27

hips 36

thigh 22

biceps smaller?! wtf oh yea
i lost fat 

calves same deal 

and lost 10 more 1bs since then


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)

oct 21st..... 

i'm at the lowest weight i have been at since my daughter was born. i have steadily lost weight and gotten in better shape since i joined im. i'm at the point now where i can meet my goals easily by new years with a bit of effort.
dieting is not a problem for me at all. eating right is just a habit now and "bad" foods are more disgusting than appealing.

however.... working out hard enough is a challenge. i go in spurts. and i am not one to do anything as it "should" be done. So  i am going to be writing in here every day and keeping a _pain_ diary. if it doesn't hurt it isn't getting better and i like the feeling of a body part that aches from working it. too many days lately nothing feels the sting of any effort at all. and i'll try to speak english.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)

i'm going to go hurt myself now. bodybuilding ..... the sport of the emo.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)

i kinda like this pic. my face has thinned out a lot but i stopped dying my hair n i want a hard body to offset those grays by my ears. 

my belly is smaller but too soft. 





i'll take some more this is the fat i want to lose / changes i want to make pics later.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)

ok n here is my crazy maniacal look.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)

i'm getting a heavy bag. not so much to punch as to kick. the idea being to strengthen and build muscle in my legs and ass. good idea or not?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)

not bad goals eh?


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2006)

hi . okay today my biceps, shoulders, backs of my thighs and calves hurt. i added 15 pounds to leg curls and really had to fight to eek out a set but it was manageable. i added 5lbs to the lot of exercises i do for my tri and bi ceps. 

food oatmeal with peaches, egg whites with a splash of newman's own pasta sauce and fat free parm. diluted orange juice and coffee. supper will be sweet potato, semi rare tuna steak and a salad.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

What does your program look like?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey chica!
I like the 'smiley' picture! 
What kind of bag are you gonna get? A 'Heavy' bag for kicking? Might hurt yourself. Do a search. Instead of a hanging bag, get one that has the base you can fill w/ water or sand. (also not as heavy)
Have you ever been trained to kick a bag? (sounds silly, but the same as lifting: there is a right and wrong way)
But, do two minute 'flurries' both punching and kicking..and WHEW! You'll be whooped in no time...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> What does your program look like?




exrecise 30 minutes bike

10 minutes stepper

weights
bench presses
leg curls
leg extensions
dumbell flies

these are the basics n i don't vary much from there except back extensions, squats, dumbell curls, some tricep stuff and ab exercises. i want a speedbag too....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey chica!
> I like the 'smiley' picture!
> What kind of bag are you gonna get? A 'Heavy' bag for kicking? Might hurt yourself. Do a search. Instead of a hanging bag, get one that has the base you can fill w/ water or sand. (also not as heavy)
> Have you ever been trained to kick a bag? (sounds silly, but the same as lifting: there is a right and wrong way)
> But, do two minute 'flurries' both punching and kicking..and WHEW! You'll be whooped in no time...



 hi and thanks. i'll probably just get a regular heavybag that comes with a hanging rack and a speedbag. one of my brothers offered to come teach me to wrap my hands and teach me the basics so that i don't screw myself up. my legs are really strong but my muscles are long and lean no mass. this is my natural body type





so having any size is going to be hard.   there's a fine line between long and lean and too skinny. i'm 5'9" and the shortest one in my family my mom is 5"11" i'm the runt my brothers are 6'6" and 6'8" michael can beat anyone arm wrestling but his arms are long and pretty much skinny.  i like my body but i'm kinda wondering how hard it's going to be to look at all muscular.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> this is my natural body type


nekkid? I like it!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> exrecise 30 minutes bike
> 
> 10 minutes stepper
> 
> ...


so...you some chest and legs done...what about the rest?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 23, 2006)

what rest


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2006)

Sister Wing, Thank you for the KISS thing in my journal, I LOVE it!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 23, 2006)

The Rest = YOUR BACK! 

Sorry to say this .. but to put it bluntly that routine is horrible. there is no structure, it's all isolation movements, and even the arrangement of the exercises are poor! ..
Yes, to have a great 'toned' body like the women you posted requires you to hit the weights hard, But it also requires you to hit them smartly  
Why not go to the training section and get some help on putting together a routine that hits all your body parts, incorporates compound movements, and actually has a proper layout as opposed to the 'do what you feel like' so that you can actually see progress!
I think it would help your goals tremondously ..


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 23, 2006)

what rest?  was a joke... like rest = sleep what's that? 

n ok ok i'll develop a more thorough routine

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


 thanks


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 23, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Sister Wing, Thank you for the KISS thing in my journal, I LOVE it!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!




you're welcome


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> what rest


no rest for the wicked! Now get crackin'! 
(but as posted earlier, your back and delts seem absent from training)


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html

this really is a good site.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2006)

i've been trying other exercises from the site above. i'm looking at a bench tomorrow that has attatchments to do different exercises. i'm getting a heavy bag so i added exercises for my wrists,  wrist curls and reverse wrist curls, i do concentration curls already but didn't know what they are called.... i use a pillow on my leg for padding :/ . i was doing dumbell bent over rows so i guess i had some back stuff going. i could try a barbell pullover... with just the bar maybe


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2006)

pillow on your leg? Where are you positioning your tricep/elbow?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2006)

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachialis/DBConcentrationCurl.html


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2006)

last night in the process of setting up the rack for my heavy bag i dropped the top half to the main support on my toe. it bled like crazy and i have a 1/3 of an inch cut at the base of the nail that's deep enough so i'll lose the nail. so after i set my bag up it looked pretty hardcore with puddles of blood under it  it didn't hurt much. tonite i'll put the speed back up. akk


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2006)

i really like the new equipment. and Tyler has been very into it too. right now though Tesla is watching a MCR dvd and threatened to kill us if we don't quit it with the speed bag  

my brother sold me a pair of 25lb dumbells for 10 bucks and now i have him on the lookout for more weights. 

i still probably do more what i feel like than have a great routine but once i'm settled in Bangor i'm joinging a gym and will have help making sure all the bases are covered. 

being a girl rocks. guys don't get to be excited about shopping for workout clothes. Ty has had dr. appointments in Bangor n since we were there anyway  i stocked up on white ck t-shirts n thongs to work out in. ty works out in batman boxers. fess up who else does?


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2006)

I prefer Spiderman. lawl, my parents are in Maine right now.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ut3m3VX9Mzw  holy speed bag batman 

 i never appreciated it as a kid but maine is really cool. i really have never seen the western part of the state though. where abouts are they?


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2006)

Bangor, Portland, just a few places there were going. They tried to go on some seal tour thing earlier.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2006)

morning


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

hi nt. 

i'm moving to bangor this month. it's a great place and right next to orono where i went to college. my daughter is a sophmore and i'll be able to provide her with things there that i can't here like guitar and voice lessons. karate etc for my son.... n uh shopping for us all.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

sophmore? Wasn't she just like...12...yesterday???Oi...they grow up so fast!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2006)

yea she was a baby yesterday and a young woman this morning. 

the heavy bag and speed bag are turning out to be very fun. the heavy bag tho makes it obvious that there is room for improving strength in my wrists. if i don't i think injury is just a matter of time. i thought my toe was healed enough for kicking but hmmm fresh bleeding says maybe not.

i'm in a slump with the dieting and thought i'd try ATW Optimum Protein Blend, Lean & Fit Meal Replacer, Lean Fuel Extreme and Satiety SRT.  

any recommendations? so far i've heard the vanilla and banana flavors of the whey are best.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

oof...I just curled my toe as I imagined you kicking yours into the bag...owie!

So..just do shin kicks or knees...
Besides the wrist exercises...just make sure to wrap really well.

Are you doing two minute flurries yet? That will wear you out....

Have an electronic timer you can use?
My sensei has one at the dojo that he uses...times in 30, 60, 120 sec + intervals.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2006)

um, 2 minutes is a long goddamned time  i need a timer i can step on to start i mean if you have gloves on n all that it makes sense. a 9 year old boy works too but i don't step on him  i haven't heard the end of "mom, let's work out" since we got the new toys.

my toe barely hurts but i wish my camera worked so i could take a pic. you can see the whole back end of the nail is straight across and detatched. i can lift it up...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

well..it sounds fortunate that the camera DOESN"T work...ewww...dead toenail...


Maybe look up o ebay. (I can't from work..dam cyber nazis have this place all kinds of locked down)
His timer is continuous: Always sounds off at regular intervals until you tur it off. Nothing fancy, just works.

Well, work up to the  2 minutes. Start w/ 30 second rounds. 30 on, 30 off.
build up.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> um, 2 minutes is a long goddamned time  i


oh..and stop being a girl!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 8, 2006)

i think "just do it" is the best saying ever. i'm stressed n exhausted and want to just crawl into bed and sleep for a week. instead i'll go mail a letter n sleep a couple hours n get back to all the bs wearing me out. then i'll work out anyway even tho i don't feel like it n i'll be glad i did. 

the thinner i get the longer my legs look and kicking the heavy bag is fun. i feel it most after in the fronts of my thighs. there should be height measures on bags i can kick at i think my neck level pretty easy any higher i'd be kicking chain n i have the bag as high as it will go. it's a gold's gym set up with a 100lb bag. my bag is longer than the one shown here.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2006)

yep, i had a really good work out last night. started with the stepper then weights n heavy bag and some yoga. i think music too is great to get you going and kicking the heavy bag with a sore toe reminded me on a saying we use all the time in my house that rivals "just do it" which is "cowboy up"  

i never did have that nap, instead Ty n i took a walk in the rain. it is surprising how many cats want to be your friend and follow you home when it's wet out  i don't need another cat but one seemed to think she belonged at a house where the people have moved away . i think i'll take another walk there today.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 10, 2006)

i decided to cut two things from my diet that i use a lot n are in the crap food category. diet cola, which will be hard cuz i'm not giving up the JD, and coffee creamer because i like the sweetened stuff with a lot of weird shit in it. i know it just is a short time till your tastes change. already a lot of foods are gross to me because all i can taste is the excess of salt in them like salsa and mayo. i still put pepper on eggs tho.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2006)

i can't want to care.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFqF3gN_e3g&mode=related&search=


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

It comes down to finding something you like. If you don't want to do something and you force yourself to you won't be happy. You'll think of something.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i decided to cut two things from my diet that i use a lot n are in the crap food category. diet cola, which will be hard cuz i'm not giving up the JD, and coffee creamer because i like the sweetened stuff with a lot of weird shit in it. i know it just is a short time till your tastes change. already a lot of foods are gross to me because all i can taste is the excess of salt in them like salsa and mayo. i still put pepper on eggs tho.



Why are you ditching the diet soda?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2006)

...and creamer??????
BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Why are you ditching the diet soda?



DOMS, i didn't.... but i feel like one of those puffer fishes after i drink it... i'm just thinking the more crap i eliminate from my diet the better and artificial sweetners make me  

n burner i switched to plain milk in my coffee. i like it that way anyway so it's not a big sacrifice.

fufu, i just am in a slump. i like the stuff i usually do but am in a phase of lacking the motivation to do it. it's a seasonal think i think. it gets dark by 4pm and i'm sleeping 12 or more hours at nite now... and i just splurged on some great bedding  so i don't see that changing.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2006)

ok, i'm _starting_ to want to care...


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

That's the first step!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 22, 2006)

i thought about working out today... but i didn't. i thought about chocolate too n didn't do that either... somehow i don't think that's enough.


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2006)

Have a little workout and a little chocolate.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

are u still hibernating?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2006)

pretty much.

n fufu Have a little workout and a little chocolate. ? i figure if i take a walk n get cocoa that'll work.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

a little moderation will work.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2007)

the past few days i have felt borderline sick. i barely sipped a little amarreto and only tasted the other stuff so it's not that but i've had a sickish stomach and a migraine. just a bit nauseous today. 

i dragged the christmas tree out of my gym and am getting ready to put in a work out tomorrow morning.

i'll take measurements, weight and pics tomorrow but i'm not posting them till feb. 

anyone want a 2007 3 month improvement contest???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey!
Hope u are feelig better!
ya know...it may be tasty..but the amareto probably isn't the best for you tummy....
what is? Ice cream! 

I'd go in w/ ya..but I've never don't good with a fitness challenge...
have u met brazeneye yet? She'd probably go in w/ ya


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2007)

i think it started with a friday lunch at mcdonalds with my son. i've eaten there twice in the past 4 months n got sick both times.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

mcdonalds = blech

I haven't tasted that shit in a long time....like over a year, makes me sick too.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

the only thing I get from mcD's is the breakfast sausage egg and cheese mcmuffins...till I just read that they are 400 cals...per.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I hope you fell better soon, Little Wing. You're too good for Mcdonalds! A body and mind like yours deserves real food. Healthy doesn't have to taste bad... but I know it's tough to cook proper meals when you don't feel good and aren't in the groove. 
Kiki's are strong you will get past this...  We believe in you.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

huzzah!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

meow?


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

there you go!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I hope you fell better soon, Little Wing. You're too good for Mcdonalds! A body and mind like yours deserves real food. Healthy doesn't have to taste bad... but I know it's tough to cook proper meals when you don't feel good and aren't in the groove.
> Kiki's are strong you will get past this...  We believe in you.



thanks everyone. my son likes to eat there when we shop so i have the chicken sandwich n a diet soda. today tho it was my homemade diet chili, and a couple oranges. i'm still not over whatever it was, if i try to eat more it won't be good.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey!
> Hope u are feelig better!
> ya know...it may be tasty..but the amareto probably isn't the best for you tummy....
> what is? Ice cream!
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2007)

not sick at all today and after lifting i'm amazed i stopped at all. i'm starting back at it gently but managed to not need to reduce weights. although some excercises were tough. akk. i need to develop a better overall body routine, i've been given some good advice in here n have good books to learn more from.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2007)

Do you log your workouts?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2007)

not yet but i know i need to round it out more. all my bases aren't covered. i'm feeling sore from today now lol. geeze.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

glad u are feeling better...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2007)

me too 8 days sick blows.... thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2007)

If it persissted...I would have offered totake your tempurature..I've got a 'special' thermometer...I never leave home without it...


----------



## Strongwarrior (Jan 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> If it persissted...I would have offered totake your tempurature..I've got a 'special' thermometer...I never leave home without it...



Special thermometer? What is that all about?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2007)

that joke is too old to work anymore. now the nurse just sticks a little stubby thing in your ear.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

That is one of the least accurate measurements though.  You don't want it to be inaccurate do you?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2007)

albob mentioned somekind of scary excavation procedure in another thread.... i'm all better really


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

sorry burner i was trying to help ya


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2007)

if anyone has ever tried to hang a speed bag maybe you know what i'm talking about. there are 4 huge ass bolts you need to screw into something solid n only have a 13 inch span.... my ll never solved the prob like i asked so i mounted it by my front door.there's a doorframe and a windowframe right there at the right distance apart  it's right as you come in  n jesus turning those bolts got a bit painful by the end. then i noticed it lifted the wood away from the wall a bit. akk 

burner do you have a cure for i ate bread n feel pregnant


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2007)

i need to buy leg warmers too to cushion my lower legs a bit for kicking the heavy bag... it stings your skin after a bit.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> sorry burner i was trying to help ya


thanks, bud!  

sometimes..old school is better than the new fangledy things...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i need to buy leg warmers too to cushion my lower legs a bit for kicking the heavy bag... it stings your skin after a bit.


you'll look like the girl from Flashdance! She's a maniac..a maniac, I know....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 9, 2007)

When I hung my bag, I took a short piece of chain from each of the bolts to one center hook, then hung that.  Much easier to work with.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> if anyone has ever tried to hang a speed bag maybe you know what i'm talking about. there are 4 huge ass bolts you need to screw into something solid n only have a 13 inch span.... my ll never solved the prob like i asked so i mounted it by my front door.there's a doorframe and a windowframe right there at the right distance apart  it's right as you come in  n jesus turning those bolts got a bit painful by the end. then i noticed it lifted the wood away from the wall a bit. akk
> 
> burner do you have a cure for i ate bread n feel pregnant


I've heard of mystic pizza....but miracle bread? HHmm...sorry...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> When I hung my bag, I took a short piece of chain from each of the bolts to one center hook, then hung that.  Much easier to work with.




do you mean a heavy bag? i was talking about the speed bag but my heavy bag has a swivel that doesn't swivel so the bag turns even with the bottom bungee and it unscrews the bolt in the top n falls. i had the mechanic across the street tighten it n if it fails again i'll get the nut welded on. grrr. or try your idea. thanks


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I've heard of mystic pizza....but miracle bread? HHmm...sorry...



uh oh maybe i need an exorcism


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2007)

i've been on my feet all day moving furniture, up n down the stairs doing laundry, walking to the hardware store... since 9 am. i didn't work out exactly but my body has been at work n feels it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> uh oh maybe i need an exorcism


wel..if your head hadn't spun 360 degrees while the rest of your body is stationary...I think you are gonna be ok!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

but if it had....
YOU NEED JESUS!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2007)

my legs need jesus after carrying laundry up n down stairs all day. i'm buying new bedding n towels tomorrow so why'd i wash all the old stuff


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> my legs need jesus after carrying laundry up n down stairs all day. i'm buying new bedding n towels tomorrow so why'd i wash all the old stuff


ya gotta have back up linens?


----------



## szandor (Jan 10, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> my legs need jesus after carrying laundry up n down stairs all day. i'm buying new bedding n towels tomorrow so why'd i wash all the old stuff


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2007)

i think i sprained my wrist. moving storage totes. i'm not sure but if i move it a certain way it hurts...
think i will try a workout anyway n see if my body says no...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2007)

my body says my legs have been way too lazy. ouch. my wrist seems ok but i'm being very careful. i'm trying to get the nutrition part of things in order i just need to find a meal replacement without a bunch of crap in it because forcing food when you are depressed n can't eat is not possible.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i just need to find a meal replacement without a bunch of crap in it because forcing food when you are depressed n can't eat is not possible.



That's the thing I struggle with too (finding a good one, I mean).  Shakes are fine, but it would be nice if there was a decent bar option out there.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2007)

apparently a very good cure for lazing off on workouts and depression is music.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> That's the thing I struggle with too (finding a good one, I mean).  Shakes are fine, but it would be nice if there was a decent bar option out there.




ever hear of a shake w no artificial sweetners? sweetened with honey maybe or even sugar. i think i'm becoming a food purist if there is such a thing.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> *"If fat loss is your number one goal and you want to achieve it the healthy way
> without losing muscle or energy, then you can't go wrong with 50-55% carbohydrates, 30% protein and 15-20% fat as your starting point."
> 
> 
> ...



this is good info n i'll try to add more and i'm trying to hit more of my entire body by becoming familiar w all these exercises. http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2007)

i got rid of some of my equipment that i didn't use, nordic rider got too easy, bike had no resistance... i got some advice from Vanity and i think i'm going to replace them with a lat machine 





i prefer shopping at places i can pick stuff up not wait for delivery so while looking at what else they had i found these









i think livingroom is a more appropriate name for my home gym than a room people sit on their fat arses n watch tv in


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2007)

i'm just coming off a 3 day fast and i'm on a vampire's schedule so my 1st meal, which i just had was 

1/2 c oatmeal with tsp maple syrup 
glass of 2% milk


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> ever hear of a shake w no artificial sweetners? sweetened with honey maybe or even sugar. i think i'm becoming a food purist if there is such a thing.



Well, sort of.  I picked up some ON Natural Whey (link here) for my wife (she pregnant, and needs the protein, but doesn't want the other stuff.  It's not too bad.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well, sort of.  I picked up some ON Natural Whey (link here) for my wife (she pregnant, and needs the protein, but doesn't want the other stuff.  It's not too bad.




yea i'm def ordering some of this  . 

breakfast
2 slices whole grain bread w yogurt butter
coffee

i'm going to start calculating the macros today. 

going sledding with Tyler right now. 50 trips up a snowy hill ought to be good exercise.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2007)

*Oh My Fucking God Maine Is Cold!*

i just walked to the store for stuff to make chicken n rice w fresh veggies. i'll do that n work out as soon as i thaw out.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

True story...2 degrees here in Western Mass...it was 60 a week ago!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2007)

it was 1 here a while ago probably colder now. i have my heat cranked n it's still cold in here.


omg i'm not used to eating so much. got home n didn't have enough rice for what i'd planned... i never run out of rice dammit. 

8oz? i'm guessing, roasted chicken
whole sweet potato
green beans
i stay up till 3 so there's a snack n meal to go
egg whites n raw carrots
not sure. if i think of another big meal right now i'll barf.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2007)

i'm losing weight but it doesn't really count. i'm just too sad to eat. tomorrow is another day tho.... whatever that means.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)

What are you sad about?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 5, 2007)

boy trouble fufu. it's a good thing you guys are so fascinating or us girls would just kill you all n make life simple 

ok, got motivated n set up my lat machine. it's amazing the difference a squirt here n there of silicone does too. uh, the spray lubricant type not the hollywood stuff. it's a change the plates type not weight stack but the movement is really smooth. i'm liking it a lot  and good communication is the spray lubricant of the relationship btw... so that's all good.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.exrx.net/Exercise.html

this is a great site


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Guys are complicated. Glad to know you still can tell a goog joke, LW.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> boy trouble fufu. it's a good thing you guys are so fascinating or us girls would just kill you all n make life simple
> 
> ok, got motivated n set up my lat machine. it's amazing the difference a squirt here n there of silicone does too. uh, the spray lubricant type not the hollywood stuff. it's a change the plates type not weight stack but the movement is really smooth. i'm liking it a lot  and good communication is the spray lubricant of the relationship btw... so that's all good.




lawl, wow guys are fascinating??? I never knew...

Good to see you back with the program.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, wow guys are fascinating??? I never knew...
> 
> Good to see you back with the program.




yep, just ask john h. fascinating is the thing guys are that comes between deplorable and infuriating  

my emotions lead my life around by the nose so if i'm unhappy i could care less about working out. that is unfortunate cuz i know better but don't put what i know to action. and not being on top of your physical game makes you feel worse. grrrr. a vicious circle. Vanity said something the other night i thought was funny, that a woman will gain 5 pounds n think they are fat n ugly but a man will have a beer gut n still think he is god's gift to women. i asked my brother n he said "damn right"   i need some of this testosterone stuff


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2007)

just got home n omfg it's cold. when i warm up i'm assembling this


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, baby... a little to the left, yeah that's the stuff. Hotdog!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2007)

well my back is definately getting more from my workouts and my abs are crying every time i move...  i really need more aerobic fat burning activity tho. i'm still a fat bastard.


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

^ touche!


----------



## Little Wing (May 6, 2007)

ok. i'm back in the game for real. n it feels good. i noticed something else too. the more i work out the more music i play n the more my mood improves with both.


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (May 7, 2007)

Jodi said:


>



hi. . time off from working out was bad but there are a few bright sides. i'm loving the food i got so sick of too.  plus i really notice the added energy.  and having the lat machine makes me aware i have a back  who knew.


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2007)

does anyone else get the sitting at the dentist office or somewhere n muscles in your arm or shoulder start twitching like crazy? what is that


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

OMFG how long does a cold have to last? this is 6th days now i've been too sick to work out. i woke up nauseous again n with a fever cuz my cold has turned to an infection. bleh amoxicillin.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2007)

HA! I'm all better finally n went shopping n bought jeans that are too small.  fat is


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2007)

i bought a nice treadmill a couple months ago. now i'm seriously wondering if there is such a thing as a bra d boobs don't bounce in when you run. 

i found a cure for missing workouts. i live in a pretty small place so i have a gym not a living room. i bought a huge white tri fold poster board n an writing my workouts on it n put a calender beside my treadmill to log my weight.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2007)

now i turn music on whether i feel like it or not and i never have days i don't feel like working out anymore. progress pics the end of august.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2007)

these are the exercises i'm doing

barbell press 
seated row
upright row
lat machine curl
dumbell lat raise
dumbell front raise
lat machine pulldown
tricep pushdown
tricep extension
leg curl 
leg extension
dumbell squat
weighted lunges
all 10 8 6, when i can do 15 12 10 easily for a 
few days i add a few pounds. 

crunches
20 a day on crunch bench

speedbag (i'm getting good at it)
heavy bag punches and kicks, i like "kicking" with 
my knees best




makes for very unglamorous knees. i need to find something to keep the skin on my ankles from stinging so much too. 
just have fun n get sweaty, i haven't timed it.
(i want a double ended bag)

all of these i do 25 switch 25 switch 25 switch etc. till 
i need to stop. 

treadmill (walk run walk run) 40 minutes.
so far mostly walk


i need to take more telling pics but you
can tell from my belly my bf is still plenty high




taken July 19, 2007 going on three weeks back at being serious about working out

I'm 5'9 n weigh 155  aiming at 135 or so. 

measurements July 19, 2007
bust ~ 41
upper arm ~ 12
ribs ~ 33
waist ~ 29
stomach ~ 35
hips ~ 38
thigh ~ 22
knee ~ 15
calf ~ 14


i'll take some front back side pics  n perhaps post them.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2007)

i guess you can tell i lost weight since january. ten pounds. twenty more to go.
some make up mighta helped with the ax murderer look


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 19, 2007)

Great job LW


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2007)

i want to split my exercises into two days. i'm thinking 

day one  do arms, shoulders back type stuff then run on the treadmill and day two legs butt n the speed n heavy bag stuff. crunches both days.
*
day one*
barbell press 
seated row
upright row
lat machine curl
dumbell lat raise
dumbell front raise
lat machine pulldown
tricep pushdown
tricep extension
i'm adding these
seated shoulder press



rotor cuff whateveryoucallit




crunches




*day two*
leg curl 
leg extension
dumbell squat
weighted lunges
adding
calf raises



stepper
heavy bag
speed bag
crunches

i have a leg attachment for my lat machine and am
going to add outer n inner thigh exercises  when i find something 
that properly describes how to do them on there.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2007)

rounding out the stuff i do has gotten me a lot more involved. nothing really hurts but i'm feeling a lot of muscles say hello that i didn't realize i wasn't hitting before.

not sure i ever posted this chick but she's in my bb folder









i wouldn't might even getting close to looking like that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i want to split my exercises into two days. i'm thinking
> 
> day one  do arms, shoulders back type stuff then run on the treadmill and day two legs butt n the speed n heavy bag stuff. crunches both days.
> *
> ...



getting thru the weighted squats tonite was tough because i just added them but i did them.  day 1 is even days day 2 odd days .  on  months where it goes the 31st then the 1st  i  get a rest day   

breakfast oats and blueberries w yogurt
raw carrots n chicken
oats n berries w milk
fruit or veggies
chicken n rice or sweet potato

pretty much eat the same every day


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 21, 2007)

LW you're hardcore! That's a lot of exercises to do on your upper day- have you thought about breaking it down to Push/ Pull/ Legs or Day 1- upper horizontal push/ pull, Day 2- Legs, Day 3- upper vertical push/ pull? Just throwing that out there... 
Those calf raises look cool... You could also do single leg db standing calf raises of a stair. Rock on sister...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> LW you're hardcore! That's a lot of exercises to do on your upper day- have you thought about breaking it down to Push/ Pull/ Legs or Day 1- upper horizontal push/ pull, Day 2- Legs, Day 3- upper vertical push/ pull? Just throwing that out there...
> Those calf raises look cool... You could also do single leg db standing calf raises of a stair. Rock on sister...



i'm handling the arm stuff pretty good so for now i'll just see how this goes. i have a lot of body fat to lose but once i get close to goal i'm going to add rest days n try something like you're suggesting.


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

How long have you worked with the speed & heavy bag?  I have both, but I just haven't taken the time to figure out the speed bag yet


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2007)

katt said:


> How long have you worked with the speed & heavy bag?  I have both, but I just haven't taken the time to figure out the speed bag yet




i've had them 10 months i think but am just getting into them the past month. the speed bag is easy after not too long n it's addictive. keep your arms up n you feel it all around your back n ribs the next day.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2007)

it hasn't been bad getting my body accustomed to new exercises. the soreness doesn't last too long. i should take another pic of my knee though it's very colorful. i'm going to add more to my lower body routine day after tomorrow.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 23, 2007)

^ Sounds like you're getting into a good rhythm.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2007)

we walked 3 miles to a beach and then spent 2 full hours in the water...  it's sooo hot right now i'm going to wait till later to work out.


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

How hot is it there?  I think we are in the lower 90's today


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2007)

it's so hot about all you can do is sit n sweat. the humidity is unbearable. was 85 today, the good news is we have 3 days of thundershowers coming... the bad news is it's supposed to still be 84 tomorrow  anyway. 
 right now it's 73 with a humidity level of 84 %


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

my diet isn't real exciting but i don't mind. once in a while i try a few new things. power bars... hmmm. they didn't taste too bad. i bought some low glycemic jellies to try on my oatmeal, they're very good n don't have that sickening, thick, gumminess of regular ones. however i wish the ingredients said  "berries" period, nothing else. but they have sorbitol and aspartame etc. 

the weather seems a bit more tolerable today and i intend to take advantage of it n the next few days to get in some kick ass workouts. this week has sucked as far as the humidity n heat draining my energy. then mentally when i don't get much done, not just good workouts but housework etc,  i feel defeated.


who wants a nice strong torso? 









where do you get sandbags? i think i can make something serviceable till i locate a retailer


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 28, 2007)

I steal mine from the city.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

really?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 28, 2007)

Here are some tips from http://www.rosstraining.com/sandbagconstructionkit.pdf


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah. I don't have to go more than three blocks from my house to find a sandbag or two- they are always around- holding a sign up or down.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

i called the place i get my fitness stuff n he said they have from 3 kilograms up to 22 pounds medicine balls with handles on both ends 

i have a regular type 10 pound medicine ball. i can start with that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Here are some tips from http://www.rosstraining.com/sandbagconstructionkit.pdf



cool thanks.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

here are some other sandbag exercises


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 28, 2007)

Little Wing said:


>


 
He has "Bigballitis"


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

how'd you know about that?


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

sand bags are cool, I've been wanting to train with them.

happy 500th journal mark as well.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> sand bags are cool, I've been wanting to train with them.
> 
> happy 500th journal mark as well.



 yea, the sandbag stuff looks like a good way to round everything out. n thanks, i didn't notice 500.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

the weather is creeping back into the unbearable range. but in a couple hrs it will be suitable for another good workout.  i had some pain n my forearm last night  from the rotating bag snatch i think but it seems gone. they were fun to do as was the reg snatch. i think the rivers of sweat down my ribcage were mostly from the heat tho.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2007)

i'm charging my batteries to take pics this evening. i'm going to add more treadmill time and the pics are insentive to stick to that. 

i take a medication, wellbutrin xl, that kills my appetite which is _not_ a good thing. people who have had or have an eating disorder are advised against taking it. my dr increased my dosage and even things i usually really like, like an egg white omelet with tomato or rice, beans and tuna i have _no_ desire for. 

i've been doing well eating enough of the right things but it takes _a lot_ of determination. i switched from coffee to teas, am drinking a lot of water and cook my foods at night when it's almost not as hot as the hinges of hell here.  so everything is ready and there's no excuse not to eat. 

i cook big batches of chicken in my crock pot and like it and sweet potatoes, which i cook by the dozen and put in ziploc bags, cold this time of year. i need to write out what i'm going to eat the next day and just make sure i eat it.


----------



## katt (Aug 4, 2007)

That's what I have to do.. I have to prepare my food the night before and that way I'll stick to it.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 20, 2007)

i took the last few days off because i'm making major changes in how i have rooms set up here n have been on my feet all day n moving heavy furniture. i felt h horrid hot pain on one side of my lower back last night when i stretched/leaned forward but it seems mostly gone. i played it safe n dismantled the heavy bag stand before i moved it and used the rollers on the treadmill to move that. i have a huge couch to move tomorrow and that will be it for the heavy stuff. 

i'v adjusted to the medication enough to enjoy eating again. only had a few days that it was really difficult but still ate ok then. last night i dreamed i was eating gooey brownies and cocoa krispy squares. hmmmm maybe i'll buy some diet cocoa or see if i can find the post i think goalgetter posted??? a cocoa recipe. 

one of our old members posted this on another site 




cheat day treat/ n my reward for getting my apt rearranged will def be chocolate. actually i asked Tesla if she wanted to invite friends for pasta primivera, i think i'll make death by chocolate for desert.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2007)

i bought a chocolate chip muffin with _coffee_ yesterday. they're homemade muffins n it was realllly good. 

i've been concentrating on just the treadmill because the burning pain in my lower back is still there. its not horrid but it is right over the bone to the right in my lower back n i never had a sore muscle feel hot before. i've been _carefully_ moving boxes of books etc. we are partially packed to move but we are putting off moving maybe till christmas time or spring... i've lost a few more pounds but psychologically not working out as usual makes me feel like i'm rapidly backsliding. this too shall pass n i have a lot of confidence in my body's ability to heal. last summer i went over my handlebars n got banged to shit with nothing to show but some bruises, i'm not ready for broken hips quite yet.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 31, 2007)

omf god i'm sick. i've slept/hallucinated most of the past 2 days. taking tylenol and aspirin and waking up drenched in sweat between doses. the only other time i had a fever this bad was 8 yrs ago when i had strep throat the first time. i suspect this is the second so i started taking amoxicillin this morning.


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2007)

That's not good at all....  take some time off and re-coop!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks Katt. i'm trying,  i've slept most of the last 3 days. the fever is gone today but nausea has taken it's place.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 2, 2007)

Being ill sucks. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks. i'm feeling better now but my clock is severely screwed. i slept 12 hrs here 15 there.... been up since 9 pm now. grrrr.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 9, 2007)

whatever i had is taking a long damn time departing. i slept almost 12 hrs got up and drank a pot of coffee and still feel like i could sleep 12 more. 12 to 15 hrs a nite and i'm still drained. wtf? this is ridiculous. at least i'm sleeping at a somewhat normal time but i want my energy back and to feel well again.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2007)

i'm back to feeling like myself but i have a sick little boy missing the first days of school. he's almost over it. 

this is my favorite time of year the leaves are turning, it's getting cooler and my clock is straightened out so energy n motivation is back too. 

my diet is getting an overhaul. i'm switching to 3 meals a day. it's easier and apparently doesn't make that much difference. 

i'm also revamping my cardio. instead of the treadmill for x amount of minutes at a steady rate i'm going to try interval training. 

*" The first time that you attempt aerobic training, you might be able to last for only 5 minutes.  As you get better and better, you increase your minutes.  5 minutes eventually turns into 10 minutes.  10 minutes eventually turns to 20 minutes.  Eventually you can do 60 minutes, 5-6 times per week.  Will you get the lean sculpted body that you want?  Will you lose weight?  Well???.  Just keep reading.  

As you get better and better, your heart and lungs get stronger and stronger allowing you to do longer distances.  HOWEVER, as you do more and more aerobic training, as you get stronger, your body becomes better at utilizing your body fat (meaning you are burning less body fat). What it means is that if it takes you 30 minutes to burn 300 calories, as you get stronger, it will take 45 minutes to burn the same amount of calories.  Is there fun adding more minutes to your cardio just to burn the same amount of calories that you use to burn? ...

... Interval Training (Anaerobic training)

Interval training is far more superior to boosting your metabolism than it is to do steady state aerobic training.  Steady state aerobic does not increase your metabolism at all.  It is true that you are burning calories while you are actually performing the aerobics.  However, once you are done with your session, your metabolism returns to normal. 

However, interval training (consisting of moderate to high intensity cardio) will burn more calories per minute, and will elevate your metabolism for hours and hours.  The right amount of resistance training combined with an intense interval training session can keep your metabolism up for at least 24 hours and in some cases, up to 42 hours.  Imagine what that can do to your body if you are burning high amounts of fat all day and all night long (even when you are sleeping).

A lot of people focus too much about ???the workout??? when in fact, they should focus more on the whole picture.  It is not the 1 hour of workout that counts but it is the 23 hours remaining in the day. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

The Rule to Interval Training

Always warm up for 4-6 minutes

High intensity: Perform one minute as fast as you can. 

Moderate intensity: Slow down to a moderate pace for two minutes 

Therefore, one round will last about 3 minutes. 

Always cool down for 5 minutes...**" 

source* 

it sounds plausible and worth a try.  my goal right now is to shed fat first of all so i'm going back to full body weight routine 3x a week and i'm switching reg cardio to interval training 4x a week.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2008)

i rented a huge old victorian house and have an awesome room for my gym now. one problem though it's motherfucking cold in there.  to fill my oil tank is $750 every 3 weeks so we use electric space heaters upstairs which keeps it toasty where we hang out n lets me use limited oil in the rest of the house. 

i've been waiting for spring to get here but screw that it's still freezing and march is nearly over. i'm even having dreams of working out. i'll buy another space heater for that room and some warm sweats and get at it. waiting for the weather to improve seems like a losing bet the wind is howling out there right now.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 22, 2008)

gettin' back into it, huh?  aweseome 
yea i can see how working out in an ice box would be no fun at all.

btw, are there any plans for a 2008 fitness challenge??


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2008)

anyone can start a fitness challenge. all you need to do is create the thread and ask a mod to make it a stickey. if someone starts one i'm in as soon as i know if the icebox is bearable.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2008)

measurements July 19, 2007
bust ~ 41
upper arm ~ 12
ribs ~ 33
waist ~ 29
stomach ~ 35
hips ~ 38
thigh ~ 22
knee ~ 15
calf ~ 14

June 14, 2008

bust ~ 41
 upper arm ~ 12
 ribs ~ 33
 waist ~ 29
 stomach ~ 35
 hips ~ 38
 thigh ~ 22
 knee ~ 15
 calf ~ 14


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 9, 2009)

i got so depressed "dating" Vanity i don't even recognize the determined, confident girl in the beginning of this journal


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2009)

Pshhhh...







Youre HOT, smart, sexy...
Always have been!?

Whats the Prob?

Just get your head back, babe.

Wanna DO IT together?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks and  perfect. 

yea, i'm going to do it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2009)

I went into the Simple WO splits, and picked a 5-day,
because I knew I wanted to be able to climb or hike on the weekends
and not be strapped to a gym.

Then added Cowpimps Power Period
so I knew I would eventually reach strength goals.

Voila!

All done right here where it seems like home.

Just make sure you post pictures of your cute ass
when the tightness comes back!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 9, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> I went into the Simple WO splits, and picked a 5-day,
> because I knew I wanted to be able to climb or hike on the weekends
> and not be strapped to a gym.
> 
> ...



yea, i'm easing back into it. but so disappointed at all the wasted time.
i have 1 now but i'd get in trouble for posting it. it's little n cute but i'm nekkid.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> Just make sure you post pictures of your cute ass
> when the tightness comes back!


what he said




Little Wing said:


> yea, i'm easing back into it. but so disappointed at all the wasted time.
> i have 1 now but i'd get in trouble for posting it. it's little n cute but i'm nekkid.


u still have my email...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 10, 2009)

GOOGLE is on it!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> GOOGLE is on it!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2009)

today i ate clean, had a good work out, got rid of a ton of "who's gonna see me anyway?" clothes, dusted of my "i'm a girl" clothes... listened to music and actually felt like the world is full of possibility now not just heartache n disappointment. the last few days are the first in a long while my first thoughts upon waking up weren't wanting to die.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2009)

Sounds  like you are getting your head straight. I like the change. Out with the old, in w/  the new and all  that. Go outside and breathe in and take in all the beauty that surrounds you. just keep doing the good things, hang with the kids, family and friends and move forward.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2009)

yea thanks, i'm trying. the kids are def fun. watching Ty work out is eye opening. he works muscles i don't think the rest of us even have.  and tonite he told me i'm the "breast mother in the whole world _and_ the best"


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2009)

what muscles are the breasts' mother's son have?
(I just wanted to say breast)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2009)

Good to see you back at it babe!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 15, 2009)

Little Wing said:


>



They were celebrating Tesla and had that illustration of his coil,
as the google logo.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2009)

ahhhhh. cool. my Tesla is getting married next month. that's ok but the moving away part is not so much ok. waaaaaaaaaahhhhh.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2009)

...isn't she like...16?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 18, 2009)

18 august 2nd. she's getting married to a really great guy but he wants kids right away n she says not till they've been married 5 years. so i guess he wants to start that 5 yr clock now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> 18 august 2nd. she's getting married to a really great guy but he wants kids right away n she says not till they've been married 5 years. so i guess he wants to start that 5 yr clock now.


really? She was just like, 12 a minute ago...wow...I've known you for 6 years now!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 18, 2009)

yea, amazing huh


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2009)

...just hope she doens't make you a granny any time soon...will be an uber hot granny though...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2009)

my mom collects figurines and almost no grandmas look like grandmas now. i had tess at 30 so i said i might actually get to be a real authentic grammy looking grammy someday.

my mom fell and broke her hip friday morning. she's almost 70 but works outside on her gardens and pond all the time. digs stumps out of the ground, stacks and carries firewood. a lot of weight bearing activities. the dr said it was a clean break and her bones were like drilling hardwood. she's going home today, the second day after surgery which i guess is amazing. 

her weimaraner knocked her over on a rock cuz she was outside playing with him like a 12 year old. he's full grown but still puppyish and at least 100 pounds going 90 miles an hour. 

exercise does a lot more than make you look good.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 19, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> my mom collects figurines and almost no grandmas look like grandmas now. i had tess at 30 so i said i might actually get to be a real authentic grammy looking grammy someday.
> 
> my mom fell and broke her hip friday morning. she's almost 70 but works outside on her gardens and pond all the time. digs stumps out of the ground, stacks and carries firewood. a lot of weight bearing activities. the dr said it was a clean break and her bones were like drilling hardwood. she's going home today, the second day after surgery which i guess is amazing.
> 
> ...



The poor thing, glad she's feeling better and is on the mend. And you, I know you must be feeling a lot better too!

Hearing this really makes me feel awful because, I really dislike doing that kind of yardwork! Especially now in the summer!

My mother is around this age also, and boy, she does that same kind of stuff too, truly  inspirational. That generation was cut from a different mold.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> my mom collects figurines and almost no grandmas look like grandmas now. i had tess at 30 so i said i might actually get to be a real authentic grammy looking grammy someday.
> 
> my mom fell and broke her hip friday morning. she's almost 70 but works outside on her gardens and pond all the time. digs stumps out of the ground, stacks and carries firewood. a lot of weight bearing activities. the dr said it was a clean break and her bones were like drilling hardwood. she's going home today, the second day after surgery which i guess is amazing.
> 
> ...


Your Mom sounds like an awesome lady (the apple does not fall far from the tree).  My golden zooms at 90 miles an hour, but I know weimaraner's are even more active...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2009)

my son wants a very tiny dog, a mini pincher chihuahua mix like the one laying down. freaking adorable.

goldens are funny they all seem to have some weird quirky thing they do. i know one that will stand in the water n watch little fish for hours n another that carries big rocks around.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 19, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> my son wants a very tiny dog, a mini pincher chihuahua mix like the one laying down. freaking adorable.



Have you thought about a beagle?  I want one SO badly but my apt has a no pets rule


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2009)

yea, beagles are awesome but supposedly there's an issue with a lot of barking and howling.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2009)

i'm doing bench presses tonite looking at my waist in the mirror between sets i say "i'm a fatty" my son goes "are you kidding me? look at that sexy firm body. look how that barbell comes down and makes a perfect dent in your chest... can i get a real sword?"


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2009)

sounds like he knows how to butter up mom...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2009)

glad to hear your mom is doing well


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> sounds like he knows how to butter up mom...



he cracks me up, which is not always great when you're lifting. or drinking milk.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2009)

oohh...the ol. milk thru the nose gag!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2009)

i looked for a milk out the nose smiley... i think mino posted one here once.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> goldens are funny they all seem to have some weird quirky thing they do. i know one that will stand in the water n watch little fish for hours n another that carries big rocks around.


I know what you mean, terriers are even worse.  My girl loves to swim... run in fields, swim, and run some more.  Most people get a golden because they are cute, not realizing they take so much work to train properly and the amount of exercise they need.  Hello?  They are a sporting breed, meaning they were breed to retrieve fowl in the fields all day.  Hence the reason so many land up in rescues.  I LOVE exercising my dog, as with working out, I find it to be a total stress reliever, but then I am a freak, lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 10, 2009)

i'm seriously getting fat. one bs thing after another n i'm neglecting myself n eating crap. i'm moving, a crazy guy feeds stray cats outside my house and i got hit with a major flea infestation and a litter of three maine coon kittens the mother completely rejected. one died but thanks to some home remedy magic pooping formula and every three hours round-the-clock care the other two are going to make it i think. 

and time to just say no to the stuff i know is bad. like chocolate and more pets  7 cats, 2 rats, 2 kids, and 1 son in law to be is enough!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2009)

your journals, i go there. it's more fun reading up what all the rest of you are up to.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, we lurk in your place too.  It's nice in here!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> i'm seriously getting fat. one bs thing after another n i'm neglecting myself n eating crap. i'm moving, a crazy guy feeds stray cats outside my house and i got hit with a major flea infestation and a litter of three maine coon kittens the mother completely rejected. one died but thanks to some home remedy magic pooping formula and every three hours round-the-clock care the other two are going to make it i think.
> 
> and time to just say no to the stuff i know is bad. like chocolate and more pets  7 cats, 2 rats, 2 kids, and 1 son in law to be is enough!


Hey!
Don't be hard on yourself. You were doing great! Trust me...we've all been there and recovering. When you are ready you will get abck at it again.
You know what to do. Find that 'spark' within and go for it.
You know we're here to cheer you on.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2009)

awww thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2009)

hmm...ollie, ollie, oxen free!
Come out, come out wherever you are...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 8, 2009)

i'm here.

i just posted my heavybag n speedbag setups on craigslist. not enough room here. i think the lat machine, weight bench and crunch bench earn their keep more.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2009)

DON'T DO IT! Keep 'em!
Feng Shwei (sp) the place! work the bag!
30 mins a day keeps the blubber away!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 27, 2009)

i have feng shui fish everywhere but i need space too. i have a big house full of stuff in a two bedroom apartment now. i have a couple new activities here that really work my arms and upper body too. in the winter shoveling snow and from the time the ground thaws till it freezes again shoveling _literally_ tons of earth digging old bottles. i've unearthed hundreds just these last few months. i still have a lat machine, my weight bench, a stepper and a crunch bench. 

i need a man. supposedly it's wrong but for me that's some pretty damn good incentive to be in good shape and have stamina.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2009)

How 'bout:
get rid all that stuff for a bow flex....an all in one kind of device...or do you have a YMCA or some sort of gym you can go to?

Go to a gym....get back into a groove...maybe meet said wanted man there too....win-win.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 27, 2009)

i used to go to a gym till one day someone left a lingering stench from hell. i started buying my own stuff and never went back. my landlord said i can use the attic its like a whole building sized open space. i'll put a floor in next summer n it's all ours. couple hundred in plywood, some paint...  voila a gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2009)

really? Maybe you should give the air a sniff test to see if it is still there...

have a good Thanksgiving?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2009)

thanksgiving was great but i think i might have caught a cold. i don't want to believe it. 

how was yours?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2009)

Not bad, considering. No car bombs....rocket attacks, RPGs...t'was a good day.

The guys at the chow hall did a pretty good job, acctually.

One f my co-workers is a believer in Airborne.
(the anti-cold stuff)
I'm on my 2nd day of it...I seem to be better.
I'm freaked out about filth and germs here...always washing my hands...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> i need a man.



   I thought you had Vanity.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I thought you had Vanity.



there's a difference. yahoo vs the real world.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2009)

oMFG i'm soooooo sickkkkk.


----------



## Built (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh honey, you got the flu?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2009)

not sure if it's the flu or just a nasty cold. took my kids to the drs the 24th and picked up something there. i'm pretty sure it's what advanced tuberculosis would feel like. tess and ty threw up but i'm not as sick. thanks for asking. it won't last long... i hope.


----------



## Built (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh that SUCKS. I'm so sorry. 

Ugh. vomit. <gag>


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hope you 3 feel better soon!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks, both of you. the worst is over but holy hell i'm wondering if it was  flu. i had a fever like you wouldn't believe the bed was like an oven my body was so hot and i was freezing to death. almost 24 hours before it broke even with medication n some trippy fever dreams.

with kids even the worst times can have great moments, today my son informed that yesterday he was "having hot flashes". every time i think of it i have a laughing/coughing attack. he's 12 his mom is 48... guess where he heard "hot flashes"

i'd like to be able to say "my body was so hot" and not be talking about a fever


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2009)

i was advised to go to the hospital but i think it would have been dumb. i have a really strong immune system and if it is swine flu i could have possibly infected someone that _couldn't_ get rid of it in the usual 4 to 6 days.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2009)

Glad to hear you are feeling better.
Seeing the doc may still be a good idea. 

I HATE those fever dreams.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2009)

mine were pretty good. matthew mcconohey, wouldn't have been my choice if i was awake but it turns out he's a pretty good kisser. then i dreamed i moved into this great house and discovered the mob was hiding money in the walls...  then i was 12 again...

lol the pic in the link looks like he's thinking "whadda you mean not your first choice!"


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2009)

This is the first day since I got sick that my lungs haven't tried to clear some gunky demonic residue from their murky depths. 

Soooooo it's time for this fat basterd to get back to work on losing all the weight I put on during the last few don't give a fuck years. 

Yes years.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2009)

i'm looking for one of those little goal things people put in their sigs...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey M!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Merry Christmas!





Burner02 said:


> Hey M!
> Merry Christmas!



Merry Christmas.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2010)

This was taken in Montreal. I like my hair but my torso/waistline makes me cringe. There's probably 20 pounds or better of fat on my arms back and waist area. Seriously. I could always carry some fat and it not matter much because I'm so tall but I'd feel so much better without it. This pic says do more squats also. It seems a good pic to kick off a fresh quest to slim down and shape up.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2010)

naturaltan said:


> Hey you


Welcome back NT!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2010)

naturaltan said:


> Hey you



why hi there stranger


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> why hi there stranger



hehe ... now that's a welcome 

How's you?

Hey JD!


----------



## User01 (Mar 12, 2010)

Happy Wester.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2010)

* Happy  Wester! *


  (Note: 'Wester' is pronounced wē'stər)

I've been really busy  lately, between work and buying a house, so I've not posted any updates.  Sorry. I did want to make a quick post, though, and wish all my Western  Christian brethren a Happy Wester (Western Easter).

Wester  (pronounced wē'stər; like "Easter" with a "W" in front of it) is a term  someone at church came up with today during choir practice. I actually  kind of like it, since many—if not most—of us at my parish are converts  and have Catholic/Protestant families (or just non-Christian families  who still celebrate Easter in a more secular way). Since, in many  families, Easter is both a time for religious observance and a time for  familial get-togethers, I heard the question more than once today, "So,  are you doing anything for Western Easter?" along with discussions about  finding a balance between taking the Lenten fast seriously and not  putting out your family when they pass you the ham.

And so,  again, I wish you a Happy Wester! Christ is Risen! Indeed, He is risen!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2010)

Alright, listen up.  I'm not going through 600 freakin' pages in the thread for nuthin' so tell me right up front, are there any pictures of naked women in here?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2010)

lol a few but very tastefully done.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> rounding out the stuff i do has gotten me a lot more involved. nothing really hurts but i'm feeling a lot of muscles say hello that i didn't realize i wasn't hitting before.
> 
> not sure i ever posted this chick but she's in my bb folder
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> not bad goals eh?


----------



## Built (Mar 24, 2010)

Note to self - Little Wing's journal is not work safe. 

<clears cache>


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 24, 2010)

lol.  Glad u feel better.  We had barfing here, two separate instances a week apart, then mommy got this friggin sinus/throat/stuffy everything cold.  I feel your pain.


... and shit, I'd like to look more like u than like me.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> lol.  Glad u feel better.  We had barfing here, two separate instances a week apart, then mommy got this friggin sinus/throat/stuffy everything cold.  I feel your pain.
> 
> 
> ... and shit, I'd like to look more like u than like me.



those are NOT pictures of me. i WISH they were.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2010)

Built said:


> Note to self - Little Wing's journal is not work safe.
> 
> <clears cache>



sorry.


----------



## Built (Mar 25, 2010)

They're lovely shots - I just can't open that stuff at work is all.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> those are NOT pictures of me. i WISH they were.


 
I know.  I meant the one on the escalator.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 25, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I know.  I meant the one on the escalator



oh ok. well stick with bodybuilding then it got me that far from quite a chunk heavier. still a ways to go...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 29, 2011)

oy vey. it's now or never i guess. it's spring in maine and i am sore as hell from hiking the rocky coastline of a thawing river for 6 hours sunday and 2 yesterday... i turned 50 in march and i know that with a little determination and hard work i can look and feel a lot better than i have the last few years and slow the creeping deterioration of an aging body so here goes. 

a couple other things are motivating me too, one being i am soooo sick of people saying exercise is not a good way to lose weight. i think the right TYPE of exercise is annnddd... maybe i better be quiet about the rest.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2011)

Well then, a Happy Belated 50th.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2011)

squats and a large powerful dog that wants to play do not mix. 50 pounds ricocheting around your gym chasing a cat or goosing you with a cold wet nose is bad.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2011)

dunno....if you are stuck in the hole....and said wet nose touches in the 'right' place....yeah...see the weight shooting thru the ceiling...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2011)

the dog thinks he needs human company 24/7 and  he is 2 feet at the most from the closest human whenever possible. just need to work out when he can hang out with Ty. dropping weights on the cutest little brown eyed dog ever would be really sad.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> dunno....if you are stuck in the hole....and said wet nose touches in the 'right' place....yeah...see the weight shooting thru the ceiling...


 

Uh Huh


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2011)

i posted a funny pic once of a girl on the beach and a dog about to goose her... 






i think i said something like 2 seconds before a new record for high jump from a 
squatting position was set.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

yep a cold wet nose in the right spot would do it!


----------



## carmineb (Jul 28, 2011)

lol  he just wants to introduce himself in the only way he knows to....  that trick doesnt work as well for men....  lol  imagine if you knew every woman by her smell?  (like a dog would)  OMG  ....


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2011)

i think some men do at least associate smells with women. an ex told me he bought a perfume i used to wear for a different woman and he hated it on her that it didn't smell the same. it was opium. he used to always say i smelled like bubble gum and baby powder when i wasn't wearing perfume. i don't chew gum or use baby powder.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

Body chemistry has a lot to do whith the way a perfume of cologne smells on a person. 

My Mom has this friend who used to come over and smell me and wet herself. She asked and asked what I wore and I wouldn't tell her for years. Finally I told her. She took some home and had her hubby put it on. two weeks later I got the bottle back. She said it didn't work for him.

My first real GF used to wear Sweet Honesty,  just thinking of that gives me a need for a cold shower. 

if I knew then what I know now......


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2011)

i found this funky perfume i love called jamaican punch. since i found it all the expensive bottles are sitting there rarely touched while i grab that one every day. the body butter is like a brown sugar/chocolate scent.








a dazzling blend of Brazilian orange and Fiji apple combined with  hints of exotic ylang ylang, spicy canella bark and nutmeg finished off  with a sweet accent of tropical sugar cane.
4 oz. Jamaican Punch Body Butter - our moisture-rich beauty  treatment with antioxidant properties is exceptionally rich in shea  butter, cocoa butter and almond oil. Blended without water for a  butter-like consistency, this fragranced moisturizer helps leave skin  feeling hydrated, soft, smooth, positively radiant and delectably  scented.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2011)

some of you already know i ended a long... almost 7 year, and really shitty relationship. not sorry i did but it's still sad. sad for myself that i wasted so much time and emotion and let myself be put through it. when it's time to go just go don't let some undeserving idiot talk you into giving him 15 chances to not be himself. 

working on the body... it's weird to be wading through depression and just not notice so much but i'm not as fat. too sad to eat but basically i think it's that when i do i have one meal a day that i usually enjoy in the early evening. a burger or tuna and saltines. coffee and or diet coke during the day. 

it's weird how one bad relationship can make me so sad but i overlook the positive things i should be feeling from the men who are eager to give me what i missed the last 7 years. gentleman callers hmmm. when i'm ready to open up this could get interesting.


----------



## Rednack (Sep 24, 2011)

The first thing you need to do everyday is be thankful you woke up and quit feeling sorry for yourself...


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 24, 2011)

Rednack said:


> The first thing you need to do everyday is be thankful you woke up and quit feeling sorry for yourself...



so are you trying to be a douche here?


----------



## Rednack (Sep 24, 2011)

no sir...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2011)

Rednack said:


> The first thing you need to do everyday is be thankful you woke up and quit feeling sorry for yourself...



i think it's fine to mourn a loss, to think your future is in one direction and really work on that and it end up being time and emotion simply wasted. would be kind of not _human_ to not feel things and i'd rather hurt sometimes than have a heart of stone. and regret can be a useful tool if it keeps you from repeating mistakes. sorry for myself really isn't what i'm feeling. he lost a lot more than i did. and the horizon is smokin hot. just sayin.... it's rainin men but i need to let go of the idea of how it was going to be. my idea was special he wasn't. well he was special in a special ed kind of way....


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2011)

as far as thankful trust me there is so much i'm thankful for. my kids and so much more. i'm still a woman though.. still myself, romantic, sensitive... breakable and i like me that way. i like too that i can be disappointed in him and still worried about him and hope he knocks it out of the park next time. life is complicated.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2011)

with my son finally back in public school after years of home schooling and him having the busy social life of a teen i have genuine chunks of me time. it's very strange... and the end of such a draining relationship at the same time is feeling pretty damned good. freeeeeeedom. i get to be marcia again. it's been a long damned time and hello hey i remember me. Vanity is freaking the fuck out cuz my current interest is 21 years younger than me. a man should be measured by his actions not the number of his years i say butttt still this granny better get her ass in top shape n keep it that way.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2011)

i have no actual grandchildren just a little pittbully i consider my first. Tesla is too smart to have kids yet.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 28, 2011)

Glad to see you posting again somewhere beside doing troll Patrol!  LOL


----------



## x~factor (Oct 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Glad to see you posting again somewhere beside doing troll Patrol!  LOL


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Glad to see you posting again somewhere beside doing troll Patrol!  LOL



i loves me a bad troll. can't help it, i don't usually get to let my sharp little mean side out to play


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Hi!




hi there handsome. been a while. how are you?


----------



## zwe (Oct 28, 2011)

*Little Wing Gets Serious Reply to Thread*

we should work in all those matters those provide us growth so motivation we get in growth of body


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> hi there handsome. been a while. how are you?



Very well thanks. Sorry to hear about your split. Hope you're doing better.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2011)

been really busy with winter coming and christmas etc but stuck firm to Built's one big meal in the evening advice and had no idea i really lost weight till i weighed myself and was down ten more pounds a week ago, a bit more now. almost can comfortably wear the jeans i been trying to fit into. christmas for sure. i need a cheat day tho it's been about a month of strict no fun with food but i can't decide between quiche lorraine or blue cheese burgers.


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 11, 2011)

Quiche sounds nice and rich.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2011)

and easy. my local supermarket makes a good one.


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 11, 2011)

My girlfriend used to make it from scratch for me. It's been a long time since I have had it. Sounds really good right now,


----------



## jagbender (Dec 11, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> been really busy with winter coming and christmas etc but stuck firm to Built's one big meal in the evening advice and had no idea i really lost weight till i weighed myself and was down ten more pounds a week ago, a bit more now. almost can comfortably wear the jeans i been trying to fit into. christmas for sure. i need a cheat day tho it's been about a month of strict no fun with food but i can't decide between quiche lorraine or blue cheese burgers.


 

Sound like you are doing well LW  
 Those jeans will be comfortable soon


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2011)

i have a thing about men's button fly levi's, i love them. always been my favorite even tho i own a lot of pricier designer ones too.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2011)

oh shit. someone just said he went thru my journal n no pics of me i forgot imageshack banned us. i will reup what was in here tonight sometime. sorry EZ


----------



## gearin up (Dec 11, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> been really busy with winter coming and christmas etc but stuck firm to Built's one big meal in the evening advice and had no idea i really lost weight till i weighed myself and was down ten more pounds a week ago, a bit more now. almost can comfortably wear the jeans i been trying to fit into. christmas for sure. i need a cheat day tho it's been about a month of strict no fun with food but i can't decide between quiche lorraine or blue cheese burgers.


 I vote blue cheese burgers


----------



## jagbender (Dec 22, 2011)

where you at wing!


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 22, 2011)

entered for pics, leaving dissapoint


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

Older woman.... younger man. Been in ketosis a while now and doing very well on keto eating plan I think. I find the hardest part drinking so much water. And the taste in my mouth when I wake up sucks but other than that I don't find it hard 

I'm never going to 26 again but I want my figure back.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

Why aren't my images showing?


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Why aren't my images showing?



you have to upload them to your post, I fixed it.

is this your first post since 2011?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

fufu said:


> Welcome back!


 Thank you.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

Prince said:


> you have to upload them to your post, I fixed it.
> 
> is this your first post since 2011?




I did upload it but maybe I didn't wait long enough or something. Thank you. I was here some in 2014 and have done some driveby post here and there since but I'm so fed up with Facebook politics and morons and  my yucky jiggle that i'm back.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

Well this is 13th day of keto/intermittent fasting. I'm down 16 pounds but I know that's not all fat. I drink a lot of water but not what I'm _supposedly_ supposed to? Close to 4 liters? I think someone with a pee fetish made that shit up. I eat a huge chicken breast every day with real butter, lemon and whatever I want that day for a side. right now it's cherry tomatoes. Had a couple days I was kinda very mildly brain drunk but now I'm good and able to add more weights to my routines as my body gets used to them again. Like riding a bike. I eat one meal at the same time every day. I want to blast the first of the weight I want to lose then add more meals throughout the day when I reach that goal. You couldn't get a good avocado in this town right now if you were the friggin pope. 

I will add egg too but no coffee, no alcohol, no milk products. Good time to give those up. The milk n coffee for good.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

Developing a workout routine. I have a weight bench, crunch bench. stepper and lat machine with rowing function at home. Need to buy more dumbbells mine are 25 pounds and I can't use them for some stuff.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

No milk products except butter I should say.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

I don't take any bb supps but I take vitamins, calcium, manganese, dandelion root, red yeast rice, co enzyme q-10. I want to lose fat, build an ass, lift my tits and have a flat stomach again. Any input welcome.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 26, 2017)

Damn.  Littlewing.  Welcome back.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

Moving this here so I will have it. 

_Originally Posted by *Du* 


Well, youre a beginner. Fullbody workouts, most successfully utilitzed in HIT workouts, are a pretty advanced bodybuilding/powerbuilding technique. 

Im thinking something like this:

*Mon:*
Flat bench: 1x10, 1x8, 1x6
Incline bench: ame reps
Dumbell flye: same reps
Dumbell curl: same reps
Forearm curl: 2x20
Weighted crunches: 2x15

*Wed:* 
Pulldowns: 1x10, 1x8, 1x6
Bent-over row: same reps
Good-mornings (light weight): 2x20
Cable Pushdowns: 1x10, 1x8, 1x6
Tricep extensions: same reps
Shrugs: same reps

*Fri: *
Squats: 1x10, 1x8, 1x6
Leg Extensions: same reps
Leg Curls: Same reps
Calf raises: same reps
DB Military press: same reps
DB shoulder flyes: same reps

Before each workout, Id recommend about ten minutes on the bike to warm up. Post workout, Id recommend a good 5 min to stretch. 

This is a pretty simple workout, all laid out for ya. What do you think?

_

When I first started working out I was confused as to what a set was. So I would do these things 10-8-6 or whatever and then repeat that 2 more times. 10-8-6, 10-8-6, 10-8-6.... I walked home with my legs feeling like big hard ons and my arms would shake for hours after as I sat at the comp.... 

Go hard or go home.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

... so for like 9 months I was doing triple workouts and I didn't die. 

"Yippie-ki-yay, motherfucker ... let's do this"


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

Kinda wonder what would have happened if Vanity hadn't tried to get to the bottom of why my workouts took me an hour or more.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 27, 2017)

So, you did three sets and thought that it counted as one?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)

Yep. whole workout doing everything 3 times_.   __Flat bench: __1x10, 1x8, 1x6, __1x10, 1x8, 1x6, __1x10, 1x8, 1x6. etc

_No fucking wonder I thought I had to channel Bruce Willis. I about died laughing looking back at this and seeing how a full body workout wasn't for beginners. I was feeling like I'd been through the wringer every workout but I stuck with it.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 27, 2017)

I hear these new barre workout classes work well at lifting and plumping a butt....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 27, 2017)

seriously welcome back, I hope you stick around a while, maybe tell a few of your dirty stories to rile up the few boys left around here...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)

I should start a go fund me to turn my attic into a fitness room with a barre and a hanging stripper pole etc. lol 

This time I decided to do normal workout but add weight like I failed to do before. By the time I added weight I was ready to add a lot so I should have been lifting more a lot sooner.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)

i still get a kick out of those friggin stories I wrote. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)

The tired of ketosis is kicking my ass today but I tend to wake up more at night anyway. Usually music or something will blast me out of but I haven't put any tunes on yet. 

Upper body this morning and will do legs, butt later.

 Very basic right now, lat pulldown, pushdown, curls with rowing bar, one where you pull up on rowing bar, shrugs w dbs,  bench press flat, crunch bench ,

 leg extensions, leg curls, weighted squats w 25 lb dbs, toe raises for calves. 

Will add more as I get more used to keto beating the shit out of me. I usually don't feel sleepy much.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2017)

Moving things around to make room for a bit of yoga too. I have all my weight stuff in my room and honestly think sometimes that the bed has to go.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2017)

Well my groceries are WAYYYY cheaper so....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2017)

Psyched. Not even thinking about food rewards. 

I haven't added more weight just working on getting my reps up to 15 , 10, 8. 

Bench Press
Crunches
Leg extensions
Lat pull down
Lat raises
Lat press down
Bent over rows 
with barbell
then w 25 lb dumbells
one leg on bench
navy seal crunches
Dumbbell squats with 25 lb dumbbels
calf raises with same
shrugs  with same
db shoulder flyes light weight for now


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2017)

Regarding the butt-building work, I have to recommend any squat variation, but especially split squats! Romanian deadlifts are also phenomenal for glute work. You'll get the most bang for your buck (or butt).


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2017)

fufu said:


> Regarding the butt-building work, I have to recommend any squat variation, but especially split squats! Romanian deadlifts are also phenomenal for glute work. You'll get the most bang for your buck (or butt).



Thank you I will add these. I have not done incline bench presses before either so trying those today. 

 I love that it's so easy to find form demos now.  https://videocdn.bodybuilding.com/video/mp4/94000/94752m.mp4


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2017)

Cooked my chicken with a slice of bacon today rather than butter and lemon. I was not impressed. I absorbed all the fat off it I could cuz yuk, but the lemon tastes so much better. I have hit the lost 20 pounds mark. Motivation and disciple still 100% with diet and adding more exercises now that I seem past the energy lag part of ketosis.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2017)

Local shop did have the Hendrix replica so put a down payment on it. Sweeeet.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Thank you I will add these. I have not done incline bench presses before either so trying those today.
> 
> I love that it's so easy to find form demos now.  https://videocdn.bodybuilding.com/video/mp4/94000/94752m.mp4



That video is a little inaccurate because those are actually rear-foot-elevated split squats (or Bulgarian squats), which are good! But they do require a bench and can be pretty tricky if your balance isn't there.

Here is a video of a standard split squat, which doesn't require a bench and isn't as hard to balance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VncTA2oFMuo


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Cooked my chicken with a slice of bacon today rather than butter and lemon. I was not impressed. I absorbed all the fat off it I could cuz yuk, but the lemon tastes so much better. I have hit the lost 20 pounds mark. Motivation and disciple still 100% with diet and adding more exercises now that I seem past the energy lag part of ketosis.



Congrats on the 20 lbs! What is your overall weight loss goal?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2017)

Thank you. I have been looking for one source that has a lot of proper form vids.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2017)

fufu said:


> Congrats on the 20 lbs! What is your overall weight loss goal?



I have depression and can go through long periods of weight creep and don't give a shit. I got up to 234 pounds but I'm tall so I can kinda get away with it. I'm 214 now and want to get to maybe 160ish to 150ish range. i used to be 150 in the old pics of me I like  but had no muscle so I want a higher goal range to account for muscle.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> I have depression and can go through long periods of weight creep and don't give a shit. I got up to 234 pounds but I'm tall so I can kinda get away with it. I'm 214 now and want to get to maybe 160ish to 150ish range. i used to be 150 in the old pics of me I like  but had no muscle so I want a higher goal range to account for muscle.



Well you are well on your way! How long did it take the lose the 20? With the depression and weight gain, was it an emotional eating situation? 

Do you feel that you are able to feel full throughout the day with your current diet?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2017)

I started the 13th of Sept. I went pretty hardcore getting into keto and I eat one meal a day maybe a few tomatoes or half cup raw broccoli if I feel hungry before mealtime or peckish but hardly ever do. I have a hard time finishing meals. I think all the water is the key to all that. It was boredom, liking food and ordering a lot of pizza and subs with my son who is 6 foot 7 and skinny as a stick.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2017)

I quit coffee for this too which is a big deal for me. Don't miss it at this point. And my friend is kinda mad there's no more drink nights at Marcia's


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> I don't take any bb supps but I take vitamins, calcium, manganese, dandelion root, red yeast rice, co enzyme q-10. I want to lose fat, build an ass, lift my tits and have a flat stomach again. Any input welcome.



changed it up a little... I wonder if all the pills have carbs.  Multi vitamin, calcium, magnesium it should have said, B- complex, D3, red yeast rice.  

Tried the bacon to add more sodium but not sticking with it. 

http://drbubbs.com/blog/2017/1/top-3-mineral-deficiencies-on-a-ketogenic-diet-and-how-to-fix-it


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> I started the 13th of Sept. I went pretty hardcore getting into keto and I eat one meal a day maybe a few tomatoes or half cup raw broccoli if I feel hungry before mealtime or peckish but hardly ever do. I have a hard time finishing meals. I think all the water is the key to all that. It was boredom, liking food and ordering a lot of pizza and subs with my son who is 6 foot 7 and skinny as a stick.



You started 13th of Sept in this year?

Yeah I get that, food is such a great form of instant gratification.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 3, 2017)

fufu said:


> You started 13th of Sept in this year?
> 
> Yeah I get that, food is such a great form of instant gratification.



Yes, 3 weeks ago. I haven't gone over about 25 -35 g carbs in a day but am looking at carb up info now. 

http://www.thinkmuscle.com/articles/mcdonald/carb-up-and-ketogenic-diet.htm


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 3, 2017)

Worked till after 7, came home and ate and maybe going to take a nap before working out 11 to midnight ish. Put a huge spoon of sliced jalapeno in my chicken, very good and it sure helps with the water intake.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2017)

I suck at the nap thing... I slept 9 hours.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2017)

Did my usual workout earlier. Will do new stuff tonight. 

Bought salmon and pesto sauce because I'm needing a change from the chicken. 

Want to read up more on the keto and do it right. I know my start up was too extreme but I needed the boost it gave me. 
Weight is coming off a little slower now but I'm looking at it like good, I'm keeping my water up and maybe a muscle or two is getting better.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Yes, 3 weeks ago. I haven't gone over about 25 -35 g carbs in a day but am looking at carb up info now.
> 
> http://www.thinkmuscle.com/articles/mcdonald/carb-up-and-ketogenic-diet.htm



Wow! Well I am very interested to see what happens over the coming months.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Did my usual workout earlier. Will do new stuff tonight.
> 
> Bought salmon and pesto sauce because I'm needing a change from the chicken.
> 
> ...



I think that's wise, don't want to starve the body so its metabolism becomes more conservative.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2017)

fufu said:


> Wow! Well I am very interested to see what happens over the coming months.



I'm interested to see too. I want to add more weight to my workouts sooner this time and try harder for some actual muscle.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2017)

Started bulletproof coffee today. Minor set back... wrenched my left leg, right arm bruised my arm maybe lost part of my toe n a nail but back at it today. Kinda just taped it shut n hope it heals. Blood everywhere but it's not that bad. I heal very fast so no worries.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2017)

What happened??


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2017)

Someone lost their temper and shoved me. Bunch of nonsense.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2017)

Was able to do 10, 10, 10 on leg extensions and normal bench press same. I'm good.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Someone lost their temper and shoved me. Bunch of nonsense.



:-(


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 7, 2017)

My eating is still really good. I have added eggs with some yolk not all and keto coffee in the morning and a protein shake, mixed with water not milk, before my supper 12 hours later. 

I want to buy the Naked Whey "ONLY ONE INGREDIENT: 100% Grass Fed Pure Whey Protein with zero additives. Naked Whey no artificial sweeteners, flavors, or colors and is GMO-Free, Growth Hormone Free, Soy Free and Gluten-Free." Sounds pretty good. I think I'll buy the plain and get a thing of peanut/ chocolate and mix those. I don't find the need for sweeteners. Their chocolate flavor naked has coconut sugar in it. Choc pb stuff is "ONLY TWO INGREDIENTS: Non-GMO, Roasted Peanuts and Raw Organic Cacao" I don't  like my coffee sweet so this should be fine. 

I thought the keto coffee with butter would be horrid but it's not. 

212 pounds right now. I'm not sure how accurate my scales or these type scales are but they say my body fat has gone from 94 pounds of my entire weight to 77 pounds of my entire body weight. BMI 34 to 31. I think it might be better to aim at a certain BMI than a weight number. A certain degree of lean. Long way to go.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 7, 2017)

All the stuff I read on BMI can be confusing and to make it worse there are new standards I'm seeing that try to say a person of my weight is not obese. I think it's horseshit and not helpful. Size and weight without determining if a person is big boned etc or other variables. Bust size for instance or body shape. I can look fairly decent CLOTHED at a high weight but actual body fat be high because my bone structure is tiny. Saying 150 pounds is good for someone 5'9 doesn't apply to everyone.

I think I was about 120 here. I'm going for long and lean with some muscle. I don't think picking a number is a goal. I'll have to see when I get there.


----------



## solidassears (Oct 7, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> All the stuff I read on BMI can be confusing and to make it worse there are new standards I'm seeing that try to say a person of my weight is not obese. I think it's horseshit and not helpful. Size and weight without determining if a person is big boned etc or other variables. Bust size for instance or body shape. I can look fairly decent CLOTHED at a high weight but actual body fat be high because my bone structure is tiny. Saying 150 pounds is good for someone 5'9 doesn't apply to everyone.
> 
> I think I was about 120 here. I'm going for long and lean with some muscle. I don't think picking a number is a goal. I'll have to see when I get there.



I agree completely; according to BMI charts, I'm supposed to weigh between 147 and 163; I haven't weighted that since I was in 9th grade! I'm at 195 right now and feel like I have 10-15 pounds of excess; but I really don't know until the excess is gone. The BMI charts are total crap IMO


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2017)

I think the old ones are better. The new ones seem to be catering to the bs notion of fat acceptance.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2017)

Work work work work work.... 

Today I'm taking just for me. Hitting the weights hard maybe adding small amounts of weight to my exercises. 

I found a better protein drink with slightly less carbs to use till I order the naked whey stuff. EAS still has shit in it I don't want tho but it mixes well with water. I drink half with my coffee then refrigerate the other half to have with meal in 12 hours.  Trying to buy all organic food. Added cucumbers and cut down on tomatoes.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2017)

BTW I have taken before pics but will post them when I have made significant progress.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2017)

Goals...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwHXvlQSSOk


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2017)

Is it ok to do this with a bar until I get this tool they are using? I have a curved bar and it seems to work ok. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgSGZZ1ciRI


----------



## fufu (Oct 9, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Is it ok to do this with a bar until I get this tool they are using? I have a curved bar and it seems to work ok.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgSGZZ1ciRI



Yes a bar is fine, it's the same essential movement, but the ropes/soft handles tend to feel better on the wrists.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you. I still feel like I'm getting my arms back as far as he is in the vid so for now this is good. Buying more equipments after I pay off my guitars. Dug out my leather jump rope today.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2017)

Fasting labs done today so I decided to walk home for the exercise..... it's a long damned walk. Predicting waking up with leg cramps tonight. It would have been easy but my son's legs fit a guy that is 6 foot 7 and he walks fast. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2017)

Small organic chicken breast with lemon and a whole perfect avocado which is a miracle to find in my town. Taking all my vitamins etc with my meal now so it doesn't make my body think I'm not fasting... probably weird but I was wondering...


----------



## fufu (Oct 11, 2017)

Any good local produce up in Maine this time of year?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2017)

fufu said:


> Any good local produce up in Maine this time of year?




There's some but corn, sweet potatoes... stuff I can't have. Prob get some seafood. My fridge quit n w have been using a mini but new one gets delivered tomorrow. Time for some shrimp and salmon. Normally I would have snapped up a bunch of the tiny little sweet potatoes I saw today from a local farmer. I should have taken a pic, they were like 3 and 4 inches long. Too funny. And apples... this is the time of year I'm usually baking pies.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2017)

I have been on keto eating plan since Sept 13th.... My doctor suddenly, due to blood panels 2 days ago, wants to reduce my Armour Thyroid hormone 15MG, from 120 to 105. We discussed being on keto and how that might give an off reading. I told her I don't think now is the time to do that???? I suggested leaving it as is and redoing labs in 9 weeks. I'll post the numbers when I get the paperwork. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> There's some but corn, sweet potatoes... stuff I can't have. Prob get some seafood. My fridge quit n w have been using a mini but new one gets delivered tomorrow. Time for some shrimp and salmon. Normally I would have snapped up a bunch of the tiny little sweet potatoes I saw today from a local farmer. I should have taken a pic, they were like 3 and 4 inches long. Too funny. And apples... this is the time of year I'm usually baking pies.



Awww, you're missing out on all the fall food. Question, cheat day on Thanksgiving??


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2017)

Def will have turkey but take it easy on the carbs and have a slice of my pumpkin cheesecake.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2017)

If i miss a day working out today I will hit it twice as hard tomorrow. Today's project is going back to blonde from black hair... NOT so easy. Strip color, shampoo... strip again, shampoo again. Bleach, shampoo and blow dry... bleach again, shampoo and blow dry. Then do toner with red yellow color corrector, wait 40 mins shampoo condition blow dry again. Be blonde again.


----------



## solidassears (Oct 14, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> If i miss a day working out today I will hit it twice as hard tomorrow. Today's project is going back to blonde from black hair... NOT so easy. Strip color, shampoo... strip again, shampoo again. Bleach, shampoo and blow dry... bleach again, shampoo and blow dry. Then do toner with red yellow color corrector, wait 40 mins shampoo condition blow dry again. Be blonde again.



Why?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2017)

I thought it was the best way to get people to ask me stupid questions.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2017)

Ragnar wants to be a bodybuilder too. He's curling his stick. 

He wanted to come out but wouldn't let go of the stick.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2017)

. Not sure why pic turns sideways when uploaded. A salon would not even have tried to go from black to blonde in 1 day. Took all friggin day n half the night.


----------



## 45PRs (Oct 15, 2017)

Start posting on ASF, long live ASF!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2017)

Starting the day with crunches and upper body work.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2017)

45PRs said:


> Start posting on ASF, long live ASF!




I left IM a while back because of all the racist bullshit so yea.... sorry, but I'm not looking for an even more racist place to post. No wonder traffic has gone to shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2017)

Finally readjusted my bench and did incline bench presses. Def feel them hitting a different spot. I can use the same weight as flat but did 6,6,6, for reps.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> I left IM a while back because of all the racist bullshit so yea.... sorry, but I'm not looking for an even more racist place to post. No wonder traffic has gone to shit.



It is livelier there... and I had fun being an asshole.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2017)

A little while later did 8,8,8 on incline. My body tends to adjust to demands pretty fast. 

Did some upper body flat and incline bp
Lat press down. pull down, raises and face pulls
2 kinds of crunches
shrugs
some leg work
extensions
curls 
single leg extensions added because my right leg does most of the work on two. 
calf raises
weighted squats


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 18, 2017)

I love working out. I don't like rest days and wonder if I really need them because I don't lift a ton of weight.... but so far the most fun is making my boobs dance. I'm spending way too much time trying this. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH26boHgfQw


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 18, 2017)

I think my toe has healed enough to do split squats if I  do them on exercise mat. Trying them again tonight.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2017)

I do caretaker relief for a woman taking care of her dad. He is in the later stages of Alzheimer's. Twice I have baked him apple pies and each time had a very small slice when he had some because I'm doing keto but not stupid.... He won't eat unless I sit down with him and eat too. Both times it has been the only sugar etc I have eaten on keto and both times I got a headache. I'm talking small like 3 bites. Apparently sugar intake stimulates norepinephrine, which is a vasoconstrictor.. Cerebral vasoconstriction can cause a headache... 

  Of course I never associated it the first time and forgot I had even eaten sugar... the second time was like wow, it's the sugar. 

 Last night he told me he remembered his mother baking nice things and then telling them it was for some event and they couldn't have any. He enjoys the desserts so much I don't see not making them as an option. 

Now the plan is to make him stuff I can mimic a serving of keto compliant something for myself. The idea makes me make the bug tv face.... but I have keto recipe books. He wants a chocolate cake with peanut butter frosting. 

Bug tv is the faces my kids and I were making watching a documentary on dung beetles.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2017)

I found a reasonable cake recipe and will just put no sugar nat pb on top. I'm not baking for him all the time so not too bad of an issue. The bug tv face is not because I think it will taste bad it's just cuz I don't really get making all these keto cakes, cookies, truffles etc. I think it would make it harder to not crave the real thing? And it seems like a lot of work to have a fake cookie. I'm going to start making meals for him in trays like bbs use for their meal preps. He wants to eat out all the time and the sodium and added crap probably does not help his condition. Plus.... his daughter is mothereffing sick of running to restaurants. 

So my one food challenge thus far on keto has been client etiquette with an elderly gentleman that is an important part of making Bangor what it is today and has well earned his desserts.

I may have to use the desserts to bribe him into being more accepting of the hearing aid he needs. But that's another story


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2017)

Morning meal with vitamins etc is 1 whole avocado with lime and pink salt. Protein shake with 14 oz water 2 scoops EAS 100% Whey then fast 12 hrs.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2017)

https://www.t-nation.com/training/5-dumbest-muscle-myths


3 ? Muscles must have 48 hours of rest.
Some believe that if you don't give a muscle group 48 hours of recovery you'll "overtrain" the muscle.


How long a muscle needs to recover depends on the volume and intensity of your training, and how well you eat and rest.


While it's true that it may take 48 hours or even longer for a muscle to recover after working it to its limit, it's probably also inadvisable to train in this manner consistently. One way to progress in workouts aside from increasing intensity or volume in individual workouts is to simply increase frequency.


Think of it as squeezing more training volume in over the course of weeks or months, instead of just focusing on how much you can do in your current workout. At a certain point, it'll become very difficult to progress in intensity by increasing weight or reps.


When you reach this point, increasing frequency (and thus volume over time) is an easier way to progressively overload and see progress. Plus, you're probably already training certain muscles unconsciously on back-to-back days.


Your core and abdominal muscles are used on virtually all big lifts. If you do a push/pull/legs split, you're inevitably going to hit your upper back when you bench or overhead press. If you squat or deadlift on leg day, you'll likely be using a good amount of forearms and upper back.


Tons of exercises use more than just the main muscles they target, and it can be hard to draw the line when deciding which exercises should be done on what days.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2017)

Ok so my T3 121 ng/dl and T4 1.1 ng/dl are absolutely normal... but my tsh is 0.03 uIU/ml . I am hypo not hyper and i think it's just an aberration from fasting 12 hrs before my labs and being on keto 5 weeks at time of testing. 

If I'm not mistaken my dr thinks i'm in some hyper metabolic state and I am def not. Luckily. I think?, my pharmacist listened to me and gave me my usual Armour dose.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2017)

My tsh was 1.32 in February so i think my Dr is tripping.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2017)

https://www.wikihow.com/Bounce-Pecs


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 24, 2017)

Down 4 more pounds and excited my guitar finally came in the shop so I could go get it. My fingers are sore and I'm sleepy. I was at a plateau it seemed but more water and calories seems to have gotten things back on track. Avocados, eggs and protein drinks. Weights... Guitar. Repeat.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 25, 2017)

I forgot water, water, water.


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Down 4 more pounds and excited my guitar finally came in the shop so I could go get it. My fingers are sore and I'm sleepy. I was at a plateau it seemed but more water and calories seems to have gotten things back on track. Avocados, eggs and protein drinks. Weights... Guitar. Repeat.



Whatcha learning on the guitar?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> yea. took the name of my favorite song. some day i'm going to be rich n buy all of Jimi's guitars.
> 
> Little Wing is also the name of the sig i made Vanity. he has a guitar like the one i used for the wing. much nicer than monkeys artistic analogy.



I'm getting this one next week. *Fender** Jimi Hendrix Monterey Stratocaster Electric Guitar **Custom Graphic...*


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2017)

fufu said:


> Whatcha learning on the guitar?



Chords. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYXJy5O9j2I


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2017)

What not to do. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfLEGzYeMhw


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2017)

My friend wants me to make pies again tonight when I watch her dad but I explained my diet to him when we took him to breakfast the other day so that solves that. I'm bringing water and a shake. I have to just gently remind him of things a lot but he will be cool with it.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2017)

I need to double up on the cardio. I have a couple strikes against me with keto. postmenopausal, hypothyroidism. This slow weight loss sht is for the birds. I will be patient but I think not drinking enough water might be a factor too.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 29, 2017)

I haven?t noticed you mention it anywhere...  are you natural?   What does the supplement regimen look like?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> I haven?t noticed you mention it anywhere...  are you natural?   What does the supplement regimen look like?



Supps are just whey protein. I have considered buying something for estrogen replacement and thyroid support. I need to look back over old convos with Built and get my Dr on board or find a source.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2017)

Still working it but weight loss is not very exciting cuz it's slowwwwwww. More interested in my guitars than being online when I'm not overwhelmed with my son's struggle with whatever the fuck is going on. I woke up to the sound of him screaming and had to take him to ER Friday with severe back pain. We have 2 diagnosis, Fibromyalgia and Ankylosing Spondylitis. So a fuck lot of appointments. Not sure whether to puke or cry. Just checking in to say I haven't quit or given up.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 4, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> that chicken wing needs buffalo sauce n a side of celery w blue cheese dressing.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2021)

I have lost 45 pounds doing keto the last 7 months. I need to kick working out into gear. Who all is still here?


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 29, 2021)

Congrats on the weight loss.  It's a bit quiet around here, but there's a few of us.  Your post count is pretty epic.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 29, 2021)

Little Wing said:


> I have lost 45 pounds doing keto the last 7 months. I need to kick working out into gear. Who all is still here?



Good job. Not sure who all is still here but I am.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 20, 2021)

After so long on a carbs are the devil eating regimen I'm mentally having a hard time switching gears. And physically, carbs make me feel like sedated shit. Plus... I rebooted keto after losing 50 pounds. Ate enough fats and protein to stay out of ketosis but not gain weight back a couple months and found out going back into ketosis is super fast and does restart the rapid weight loss phase. I like it a lot. Really struggling to switch to eating even the steel cut oats and sweet potato I bought more than a week ago. Keto gives me energy nd adding carbs makes me feel like a slug.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2022)

I stopped Keto for quite a white because I was experiencing hair shedding and mt doctor thought it was the keto. it mysteriously stopped on my mom's birthday. I gained 12 pounds back in about 9 mos maybe off keto, am doing it again and have now lost that and more. I lost a lot of pics of myself I had on here over the years and friggin imageshack of course has nothing after all this time. Looking for whatever I can find and laughing my ass off at the old threads and shenanigans here.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2022)

I stopped Keto for quite a while because I was experiencing hair shedding and my doctor thought it was the keto. it mysteriously stopped on my mom's birthday. I gained 12 pounds back in about 9 mos maybe off keto, am doing it again and have now lost that and more. I lost a lot of pics of myself I had on here over the years and friggin imageshack of course has nothing after all this time. Looking for whatever I can find and laughing my ass off at the old threads and shenanigans here.


----------

